# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الاثنين ٤ نوفمبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#عناوين الصحف المريخية خ الصادرة  الاثنين الرابع من نوفمبر


#الصدي
الغربال : المريخ بيتي وبوابتي للاحتراف الخارجي.
لجنة الانضباط تحسم قضية منجد النيل اليوم.. والاحمر يطلب التعاقد مع مدافع الامل.
ابوجبل: إشراك الأجانب بلا اقامات يقود لخسارة المباريات..وسكرتير حي العرب لم نتقدم بشكوى ضد الهلال.
 استعدادا لمواجهة الخرطوم غدا المريخ يختتم تحضيراته مساء اليوم وعودة حمزة والتاج للمشاركة.

#الزعيم
باللوائح والمستندات شكوى الهلال في الاسود (فالصو).
شداد يلغي قرار الجمعية بتفويض لجنة لتسوية مستحقات أسامة ويخاطب الفيفا سرا.
الغربال:المريخ بيتي.. وجاهز للتجديد وعودة حمزة والتاج للتدريبات.
اجتماع مهم للجنة تسجيلات المريخ اليوم.
اكد وجود توافق.. اتحاد الكرة مشاركة اللاعبين المنتهية عقوداتهم شرعية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وسط أجواء حماسية
المريخ يجري مرانه الرئيسي للأولاد
عودة حمزة داؤود والتاج إبراهيم.. وظهور لافت للشباب
.
.
أجرى فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ مساء أمس الأحد مرانه الرئيسي لمباراة الخرطوم الوطني وسط أجواء حماسية، وقد شهد المران الذي أستمر لساعة ونصف حضور 22 لاعبا من بينهم أربعة من لاعبي الشباب كما شهد التدريب عودة متوسط الدفاع حمزة داؤود إضافة لنجم الطرف الأيمن التاج إبراهيم الذي تدرب وحيدا وقد حضر كذلك التدريب من الخارج كل من خالد النعسان ومحمد الرشيد وعماد الصيني، وقد أشرف الجهاز الفني المكلف بقيادة المدرب جمال أبوعنجة إضافة للكابتن حامد بريمة على المران حيث قام اللاعبين بتنفيذ عدد من الجمل التكتيكية المراد تنفيذها في مقابلة الخرطوم الوطني ومن المنتظر أن يؤدي الأحمر مرانه الختامي للقاء الخرطوم بملعبه بأمدرمان اليوم الإثنين.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور من تدريب المريخ امس






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ثنائي المريخ المنقطع يعود إلى التدريبات
.
.
عاد ثنائي المريخ إلى تدريبات الفريق مساء يوم الأحد، بعد غياب عن المباريات الثلاث الأخيرة التي لعبها بالدوري الممتاز، أمام كل من حي الوادي نيالا والهلال الفاشر والمريخ الفاشر.

وكشف خالد أحمد المصطفى، المدير الرياضي بنادي المريخ أسباب تخلف قلب الدفاع حمزة داؤود، والظهير الأيمن التاج إبراهيمعن تدريبات ومباريات الفريق الأخيرة قائلا: "المدافع توقف في الأساس لخلاف مع المدرب عبد الملك، لكن تم حل المشكلة، وبعدها طلب الحصول على إذن لمعالجة بعض الأمور الأسرية، بينما التاج إبراهيم تعافى من الإصابة وظهر اليوم في التدريب".

يذكر أن المريخ سوف يخوض مباراة مهمة أمام ضيفه الخرطوم الوطني بعد غدٍ الثلاثاء، ضمن الأسبوع السابع في الدوري السوداني.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المصطفى : أبو عنجة سيقود المريخ أمام الخرطوم الوطني
.
.
أكد المدير الرياضي لنادي المريخ، خالد أحمد المصطفى، أن الوضع بالجهاز الفني للفريق، لم يتغير، وأن الإشراف الفني لمباراة الفريق يوم غد الثلاثاء مستمر كما حدث في المباراتين السابقتين للفريق بالدوري الممتاز، ضد الهلال الفاشر والمريخ الفاشر.

وأوضح المصطفى  : "المدرب جمال أبو عنجة هو الذي سيشرف على مباراة الفريق المقبلة بالدوري الممتاز أمام الخرطوم الوطني، وقد أشرف أبو عنجة تلقائيا على تدريبات الفريق منذ عودته الأسبوع الماضي من مدينة الفاشر".

وكان المدرب جمال أبوعنجة قد تولى الإشراف على مباراتي الفريق أمام الهلال والمريخ الفاشر، الأسبوع الماضي، وقد فاز بنتيجتيهما.

وأضاف أن اجتماعا سوف يعقده مجلس إدارة اليوم الإثنين، سيتم خلاله استعراض كل ملفات النادي، بما في ذلك ملف فريق كرة القدم من كل جوانبه.

يذكر أن مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ كان قد أبعد مؤقتا المدير الفني الجديد عبد الملك آيت الجزائري، عن الإشراف على مباراتي الفريق بالجولتين السابقتين في الدوري الممتاز أمام الهلال الفاشر والمريخ الفاشر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الغربال: المريخ بيتي ولا امانع التجديد للأحمر
.
.
 أكد نجم المريخ محمد عبد الرحمن الشهير ب"الغربال"  ان المريخ بيته وانه لا يمانع التجديد للنادي خلال فترة التسجيلات الشتوية وأضاف الغربال ان رئيس نادي المريخ السيد آدم سوداكال يقود معه مفاوضات جادة للتجديد للمريخ وانه يعتبر المريخ بوابته نحو الإحتراف الخارجي مطمئنا جماهير المريخ بقرب تجديده للنادي وموضحا انه كذلك يرغب في الإحتراف.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماماني لاعب المريخ : انا جوعان لا اجد ما اسد به رمقي
.
.
 شكا لاعب المريخ ماماني رحماني من الاوضاع السيئة التي يعيشها في نادي المريخ وقال لا امتلك حتى اشتري به الطعام لاسد جوعي بسبب عدم دفع النادي لرواتبه رغم سداد رواتب جميع اللاعبين. ولكنه يعاني اهمالاً قاسياً من إدارة النادي وحتى رئيس النادي لا يرد على المكالمات وقال انه سيقوم بتقديم شكوى للاتحاد بخصوص ما يعانيه من اوضاع مزرية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبوجبل يوضح مجدداً شرعية مشاركة المنتهية عقودهم بأكتوبر في الممتاز
.
.
أوضح الدكتور حسن ابوجبل الأمين العام لاتحاد كرة القدم السوداني مجدداً شرعية مشاركة اللاعبين المنتهية عقودهم في بنهاية أكتوبر من العام الحالي 2019م مع أنديتهم في الدوري الممتاز.

وقال أبوجبل: تداولت بعض الوسائل الاعلامية حول التوافق الذي تم بين الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، ولجنة أوضاع اللاعبين، وأندية الدوري الممتاز ، وبموجب هذا التوافق أصدر الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم أكثر من منشور توضيحي، وكان الأخير في أكتوبر الماضي.

أبان أبوجبل ان اللاعبين الذين تنتهي عقودهم قبل بداية نوفمبر يحق لأنديتهم وبموافقة اللاعبين إشراكهم في المباريات حتى فترة التسجيلات القادمة (يناير 2020م)، على أن يسدد النادي للاعب أجراً مضاعفاً.

وهذا الأمر ليس إلزاماً على النادي أو اللاعب، وأن أي نادي أو لاعب لايرغب في الاجراء، فالأمر متروك له.

وهناك حقيقة يجب أن يعلمها الجميع، بأن اللاعب المنتهي عقده لايستطيع ممارسة نشاطه في السودان خلال شهري نوفمبر وديسمبر مع أي نادٍ خلاف ناديه، وذلك حتى توفيق أوضاعه في التسجيلات القادمة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابوجبل: إشراك الأجانب بلا إقامات يقود لخسارة المباريات
.
.
أوضح الدكتور حسن أبوجبل أن اللاعبين الأجانب، الذين لم يتم إستخراج الاقامات الخاصة بهم، سيقودوا أنديتهم إلى خسارة نتائج المباريات، في حال تقديم أي شكوى بمشاركتهم، بيد أن المهلمة الممنوحة لتوفيق أوضاعهم تمد مدها أكثر من مرة، وعضد بأن مشاركتهم حالياً دون إستخراج إقاماتهم غير قانونية وتعرض إلى فقدان نتائج المباريات .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هل ينتقل أمير كمال إلى سان جورج الأثيوبي ؟
.
.
كشفت مصادر دقيقة عن أن لاعب المريخ والمنتخب الوطني الاول امير كمال سبنتقل الي سانت جورج الاثيوبي اعارة لمدة عام وسيقوم المريخ باعادة قيده لثلاث سنوات.
المصادر ترجح أن هناك آراء داخل مجلس المريخ تؤيد فكرة إعارة اللاعب كما حدث مع مهاجم الفريق بكري المدينة الذي إنتقل بنظام الإعارة إلى نادي القوة الجوية العراقي، والاستفادة من عائد الصفقة لإعادة قيد بقية مطلقي السراح من لاعبي الفريق، بينما هناك من يعارض فكرة التفريط في لاعب بقامة أمير كمال أحد ركائز الفريق الأساسية.
الأيام القادمة ستكشف الكثير حول ما يدور بشأن تسجيلات المريخ.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأمل عطبرة يستعيد صدارة الدوري الممتاز
.
.
استعاد الأمل عطبرة صدارة الدوري الممتاز بعدما حقّق فوزًا بهدفين دون مقابل على هلال كادوقلي مساء امس”الأحد” ضمن المرحلة الثامنة من المنافسة.

وأحرز أهداف الأمل كلاً من أنور السادات وبشير.

ورفع الأمل رصيده إلى”18â€³ نقطة في صدارة الممتاز بفارق نقطتين عن الهلال الخرطوم”16â€³، فيما بقي هلال كادوقلي في”8â€³ نقاط.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخب السودان يجد ضالته في شيبوب لدعم الهجوم
.
.
يستعد منتخب السودان  لخوض مباراته الأولى في التصفيات المؤهلة لكأس الأمم الأفريقية 2021، ضد منتخب ساو تومي.

وبات صانع ألعاب نادي سيمبا التنزاني ، شرف الدين شيبوب ضمن خيارات الجهاز الفني لمنتخب السودان، لخوض المباراة المقررة بعد 10 أيام أمام ساو تومي.

وبدا ظاهرا أن منتخب السودان، قد لا يجد ضالته في منطقة صناعة اللعب في ظل عدم انتظام عدد من صانعي الألعاب الأساسيين والبدلاء مع فرقهم بالدوري الممتاز، الأمر الذي قد يضيق الخناق على خيارات الجهاز الفني للمنتخب في الحصول على لاعب جاهز بدنيا وفنيا للاستفادة منه في مباراة ساو تومي.

ويخوض شرف شيبوب موسما مميزا مع ناديه التنزاني سيمبا، وقد تسبب بالعديد من انتصاراته هذا الموسم، إذ أحرز هدف فريقه الثالث في مباراته التي فاز فيها أمس الأحد (4-0) على فريق أمبيا سيتي المصنف ضمن الخمسة الكبار في الدوري التنزاني.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حديث للكابتن حسن دحدوح ( البسل الروح )
.
.
ياااااحليل زمنا والله لا تفاوض ولا كلام فارغ بعد كورتنا مع الهلال التي احرزت فيها هدفين جاني المرحوم الريس عبدالحميد الضو حجوج والريس الفاتح المقبول وانا موظف ببنك السودان قالوا لي يلا ياولدنا الاتحاد نعيد تسجيلك ونحن بنقييمك والله ولا سألتهم بتقيموني بكم مع انو رئيس نادي الهلال الطيب عبدالله قدم لي شيك علي بياض وقال لي اكتب الرقم الذي تريده ومع ذلك اعدت تسجيلي للمريخ حتي دون ان اعرف كم سيعطوني،،، راح زمن الولاء وراح الحب والعشق والاخلاص للمريخ العظيم ،،،ايام عشقنا فيها المريخ حتي الثماله كنا نحن المريخ وكان المريخ نحن، حب واخلاص وتفاني لا محدود
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللاعب استنجد بشداد
منجد النيل يتفاجا بزيادة في عقده مع المريخ
.
.
تفاجأ حارس المريخ منجد النيل بزيادة في عقده لمدة ستة أشهر على طريقة زميله بالفريق رمضان عجب ، وتفاجا اللاعب بعدم وجود اسمه مع اللاعبين مطلقي السراح مما تسبب في انزعاج شديد للاعب وحرج بالغ وبحسب مصادر فان اللاعب تواصل مع لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين بالاتحاد العام وبصدد الاستعانه برئيس الاتحاد لحل ازمته مع ناديه خاصة وان الاخبار تدوالة تلقيه عرض خارجي من احد اندية المملكة العربيه السعوديه عن طريق وكيله وهو نفس وكيل الثنائى محمد عبدالرحمن والتش فيما يرى البعض أن الخطوة تجئ لقطع الطريق أمام الهلال والذي كان يخطط في سريه تامه للانقضاض علي الحارس وقيده في كشوفاته بعقد طويل الأمد باعتباره حارس صغير في السن وربما تتطورت القضيه بتوقف اللاعب عن الانخرط في تدريبات الفريق
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بداية تجربة التذاكر الالكترونية في مباراة الهلال والأهلي الخرطوم عبر شركة تواصل
.
.
شهد مكتب البروفسير كمال شداد رئيس مجلس إدارة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم اجتماع تم من خلاله التأمين على الخطة التطبيقية لبداية تجربة التذاكر**الالكترونية في مباراة الهلال الخرطوم، والأهلي الخرطوم يوم الأربعاء المقبل الموافق للسادس من نوفمبر الحالي في الدوري الممتاز باستاد الهلال، وذلك عبر البرنامج المقدم من شركة تواصل للتقنية المحدودة، وذلك بحضور تمثيل الشركة عبر رامي مأمون الباقر مدير المشروع، وراشد عبدالباقي المدير التنفيذي للمشروع، بجانب المهندس عزالدين الحاج المدير التنفيذي لنادي الهلال، وكانت عدة إجتماعات قد جرت في هذا الصدد بالفترة الماضية، وتم التأكيد على تدشين تطبيق ايفنتو (Evento) وهو تطبيق صمم خصيصاً لاتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، من أجل إحداث ثورة التغيير والتطوير في القطاع الرياضي، وهو تطبيق نتج عن شراكة بين شركتي تواصل للتقنية وشركة قوبرافو للتقنية، باستصحاب شباب من خيرة أبناء هذا الوطن من الناحية التقنية والناحية العملية، فيما يختص بادارة مشاريع في السودان وخارج السودان..

تجربة التذاكر الالكترونية ستكون حاضرة في كل أبواب استاد الهلال وسيتم فتح المجال للسداد عن طريق بطاقة الصراف الآلي، في المدخل الرئيسي فقط، اما في بقية الأبواب فتوجد التذاكر الالكترونية بالسداد عبر الكاش.. وأوضح البروف شداد انه ومن بعد التجربة سيتم التقييم، ويتوقع ان يتم تكرار التجربة للتجويد قبل التقويم النهائي في مباراة المنتخب وساوتومي أيضاً باستاد الهلال يوم 13 نوفمبر الحالي..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتصار وتعادل في كأس محمد السادس للأندية الأبطال
.
.
فاز الاتحاد السكندري على ضيفه المحرق البحريني بهدفين دون مقابل في المباراة التي جرت مساء اليوم”الأحد”، في ذهاب دور الـ”16â€³ من بطولة محمد السادس للأندية الأبطال.

ووقّع للفريق المصري كلاً من  أحمد رفعت في الدقيقة الـ”46â€³، وخالد قمر في الدقيقة الـ”65â€³.

وبالمغرب، حسم التعادل بهدفٍ لكلٍ نتيجة مباراة أولمبيك أسفي المغربي وضيفه الترجي التونسي

وسجّل للترجي اللاعب حمدو الهوني في الدقيقة الـ”32â€³، فيما أحرز لفريق أولمبيك اللاعب محمد المرابط في الدقيقة الـ”84â€³.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد عبد الرحمن: لا أمانع التجديد للمريخ والمفاوضات مستمرّة

الخرطوم: باج نيوز

أعلن لاعب المريخ محمد عبد الرحمن عن رغبته في الاستمرار بالنادي، وأنّه لا يمانع التجديد خلال المرحلة المقبلة، وأنّه ينشد في الوقت نفسه الاحتراف الخارجي.

وقال محمد عبد الرحمن في تصريحاتٍ للموقع الرسمي للنادي اليوم”الأحد” إنّه تلقى اتصالات رسمية من رئيس المريخ آدم عبد الله سوداكال من أجل التفاوض حول تجديد عقده.

وفي الحادي والثلاثين من أكتوبر الجاري، انتهى عقد اللاعب محمد عبد الرحمن مع المريخ.

وسابقًا، كانت رابطة المريخ بقطر قد أعلنت عن اتخاذها خطواتٍ جادة لحسم ملف اللاعب محمد عبد الرحمن والإبقاء عليه في كشوفات الفريق.

وأشار اللاعب الشهير بـ”الغربال” إلى أنّه يأمل أنّ يكون المريخ بوابته لخوض تجربة احترافية في الخارج.

وأردف” على جماهير المريخ أنّ تطمئن، فأنا حريص على تجديد عقدي مع النادي، رغم أنّني أرغب في الاحتراف الخارجي”.

ولم يشارك محمد عبد الرحمن مع فريقه منذ انطلاقة الموسم الحالي، وكان قد غادر إلى العاصمة القطرية الدوحة من أجلّ تلقى العلاج..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*⚽ترتيب فرق الدوري السوداني⚽ 

   ⭕الجولة الثامنة ⭕

الفريـــــــــق             لعب.     له 
🔸🔸🔸🔸🔸🔸🔸🔸     

1/ الامل عطبـرة.       9 لعب. 18
2/ الهلال                  8لعب  16
3/ اهلي شندي          8 لعب 14
4/ المريـــخ              6لعب   13
5/ حي الــــوادي.       8 لعب 13
6/ هلال الابيض         8لعب 12 
7/حي العرب              8 لعب11
8/ الفلاح عطبرة.        7لعب 11
9/ مــريخ الفاشر.        8لعب  9
10/الشرطة القضارف  7 لعب. 8
11/ هلال كادقلي        7 لعب 7
12/ هلال الفاشر         6لعب  6
13/ الخرطوم الوطني  6لعب  6
14/ اهلي الخرطوم.     5لعب  5
15/ الرابطة كوستي.    6لعب 5
16/ اهلي مروي.          6 لعب 3
17/ اهلي عطبرة.         7 لعب 2

▪▪▪▪▪▪▪▪▪▪
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تجربتان وديتان تجهزان الهلال لمباراة القمة

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم/
 كشفت الإدارة الرياضية للهلال السوداني، أن الفريق قد يخوض على الأقل مباراتين وديتين، للاستعداد لمباراة القمة.
ويسعى الهلال لتجهيز العديد من لاعبيه المحليين على النحو الأمثل بدنيا  وفنيا، تحسبا لاختيار عدد كبير من لاعبي الفريق الأساسيين في المنتخب الذي  يستعد لمواجهة منتخب ساو تومي بعد أقل من 10 أيام ضمن تصفيات كأس أمم  أفريقيا 2021.
وأوضح المهندس عبد اللطيف هارون المدير الفني للهلال في : "نتوقع اختيار ما لا يقل عن 8 لاعبين لمنتخب السودان".
وأردف: "الدوليون هم أساس الفريق، ولن يكونوا متاحين لجهازنا الفني، لأنهم  سيخوضون مباراتي المنتخب أمام ساو تومي وجنوب إفريقيا، مما يعني أن البدلاء  بحاجة لمجهود خاص من خلال مباريات ودية".
وأضاف هارون: "بدلاء الهلال سوف يتم إعدادهم ليكونوا بمستوى لاعبي المنتخب  الوطني، وذلك بخوض ما لا يقل عن مباراتين وديتين لأجل ذلك الغرض، إكمالا  لجاهزية الفريق لمباراة الديربي أمام المريخ".
يذكر أن الهلال والمريخ سوف يتواجهان يوم 23 نوفمبر الجاري، في أول مباراة ديربي بينهما هذا الموسم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يدخل طرفاً في الصراع للتعاقد مع مدافع الامل






دخل نادي المريخ طرفاً في الصراع مع نده الهلال للتعاقد مع أحمد موسى تمبش مدافع الأمل عطبرة.
وكان الهلال دخل في مفاوضات مع تمبش في وقتٍ سابق عن طريق الثنائي صلاح محمد آدم وهيثم مصطفى.
وبدوره  أجرى مجلس المريخ ممثلاً في محمد موسى الكندو اتصالاً بإدارة الأمل وفي  الوقت ذاته باللاعب أحمد تمبش لإقناعهما بتحويل وجهته إلى المريخ في  التسجيلات التكميلية المقبلة.
وقد رحب نادي الأمل واللاعب بالخطوة في  حين ينتظر أن يعقد مجلس المريخ وإدارة الأمل اجتماعاً مع اللاعب لإقناعه  بقبول عرض المريخ بصورة نهائية والتحول إلى الكشوفات الحمراء في التسجيلات  التكميلية المقبلة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غياب جبرة عن تدريبات أهلي مروي يثير التساؤلات





أثار غياب الكابتن فاروق جبرة عن تدريبات أهلي مروي عقب عودة بعثة الفريق من كوستي التساؤلات.
ففي  الوقت الذي تراجع فيه جبرة عن نية الاستقالة بعد أن صرح في وقتٍ سابق بأن  مباراة الرابطة كوستي هي الأخيرة له مع الفريق ونجاح الادارة بعد ذلك في  اقناعه بمواصلة عمله في الجهاز الفني للفريق في الفترة المقبلة الا أن جبرة  غاب عن تدريبات الاهلي الاخيرة بدون أن يكشف السبب وراء ذلك.
ويمر النادي الأهلي بأزمة ادارية ومالية طاحنة تسببت في استقالات جماعية لأعضاء مجلس الادارة مؤخراً




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 * توتنهام يواصل تخبطه بتعادل مثير أمام إيفرتون
 * ليستر سيتي يواصل التوهج ويعبر كريستال بالاس
 * غرناطة يرفض الصدارة .. وخيتافي يفوز على سيلتا فيجو في الليغا
 * لاتسيو يقفز للمركز الرابع على أنقاض ميلان .. وفيورنتينا يتعادل مع بارما
 * سانت إيتيان يتخطى موناكو .. ونيس يهزم ستاد ريمس
 * بورتو يشدد الخناق على بنفيكا .. وسبورتنج لشبونة يسقط أمام تونديلا
 * هولندا : إمين يعمق جراح فيتيسه.. وأوتريخت يكتسح فورتانا سيتارد
 * هولندا إلى الدور الثاني بمونديال الناشئين
 * أكادير يتخطى إيجلز إلى مجموعات الكونفيدرالية
 * بيراميدز يهزم يانج أفريكانز ويتأهل لمجموعات الكونفدرالية
 * نهضة بركان يسقط فوسا بخماسية ويتأهل لمجموعات الكونفيدرالية
 * انتفاضة الإياب تعبر بالنصر الليبي لمجموعات الكونفدرالية
 * نواذيبو يكتب تاريخا جديدا للكرة الموريتانية بعد تجاوز تريانجل
 * الاتحاد السكندري يتفوق على المحرق البحريني عربيًا
 * فلامنجو يمطر شباك كورينثيانز في الدوري البرازيلي
 * تيفيز يقود البوكا لاكتساح آرسنال ساراندي ومزاحمة ريفر بليت
 * السعودية : الهلال يعبر عرعر برباعية في كأس خادم الحرمين
 * رسميًا: إقالة كوفاتش من تدريب بايرن ميونخ
 * ريال مدريد يتطلع لكسر نحس البرنابيو.. وسان جيرمان ينتظر الهدية
 * سيلتا فيجو يطيح بمديره الفني بسبب النتائج
 * كومان يؤكد أنه مستمر مع هولندا حتى الانتهاء من بطولة (يورو 2020)
 * كومان: يوجد بند في عقدي يسمح لي بفسخه حال تلقيتُ عرض من برشلونة
 * الإسباني كاستييخو نجم ميلان يتعرض للإصابة في مباراة لاتسيو
 * سيلفا يأسف لإصابة جوميز.. وديلي آلي يواسي سون
 * سون يبكي بعد إصابة مروعة لنجم إيفرتون
 * بوكيتينو: طرد سون غير عادل
 * قرعة ثمن نهائي كأس ألمانيا تمنح بايرن فرصة الثأر من هوفنهايم
 * عمر السومة: نعم..طلبت مغادرة الأهلي للانضمام للنصر
 * رودجرز: لاعبو ليستر منحوني الوصفة السحرية
 * اتحاد العاصمة في مهمة صعبة أمام الساورة.. وبلعباس يتربص بشبيبة القبائل
 * رئيس اتحاد جدة يؤكد وصول المدير الفني الجديد خلال هذا الأسبوع
 * ماني: أنا بعيد عن ميسي ورونالدو
 * فاردي: تخلصنا من معاناتنا الدائمة بملعب كريستال بالاساحديد

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 11 :

 * سبال (-- : --) سامبدوريا الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 4

 ——————————————
  ◄ كأس محمد السادس 🌍 - للاندية العربية :
 * الاتحاد - السعودية (-- : --) الوصل - الإمارات الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : ابوظبي الرياضية

 ——————————————

 ◄ كاس الاتحاد الاسيوي  🇮🇹 -ذهاب النهائي :

 * 25 ابريل - كوريا الشمالية (-- : --) العهد - لبنان الساعة : 13:00.. القناة : beIN1 ——————————————


  ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 8 :
 * الأمل عطبرة (2 : 0) هلال كادوقلي
 #الترتيب: الأمل (18) أالهلال (16) هلي شندي (14) المريخ (13) حي الوادي (13)
 ——————————————
 ◄ كأس العالم تحت 17 سنة 🌎 - المجموعات :
 * الكاميرون (0 : 2) إسبانيا
 * الأرجنتين (3 : 1) طاجيكستان
 #الترتيب: إسبانيا (7) الأرجنتين (7) طاجيكستان (3) الكاميرون (0)
 ——————————————
  ◄ الدوري  الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 11 :
 * كريستال بالاس (0 : 2) ليستر سيتي
 * إيفرتون (1 : 1) توتنهام هوتسبير
 #الترتيب: ليفربول (31) مانشستر سيتي (25) تشيلسي (23) ليستر (20) آرسنال (17)
 ——————————————
  ◄ الدوري الإسباني - 🇪🇸 ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 12 :
 * بلد الوليد (3 : 0) ريال مايوركا
 * فياريال (0 : 0) أتلتيك بيلباو
 * أوساسونا (4 : 2) ديبورتيفو ألافيس
 * سيلتا فيغو (0 : 1) خيتافي
 * ليجانيس (1 : 2) إيبار
 * غرناطة (1 : 2) ريال سوسييداد
 #الترتيب: برشلونة (22) ريال مدريد (22) سوسييداد (22) أتلتيكو (21) إشبيلية (21)
 ——————————————
  ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 11 :
 * أتلانتا (0 : 2) كالياري
 * ليتشي (2 : 2) ساسولو
 * هيلاس فيرونا (2 : 1) بريشيا
 * جنوى (1 : 3) أودينيزي
 * فيورنتينا (1 : 1) بارما
 * ميلان (1 : 2) لاتسيو
 #الترتيب: يوفنتوس (29) انتر ميلان (28) روما (22) أتلانتا (21) لاتسيو (21)
 ——————————————
  ◄ الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 10 :
 * فورتونا (2 : 0) كولن
 * أوجسبورج (2 : 3) شالكه
 #الترتيب: مونشنغلادباخ (22) دورتموند (19) لايبزيج (18) بايرن ميونيخ (18) فرايبورج (18)
 ——————————————
  ◄ الدوري الفرنسي 🇫🇷 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 12 :
 * بوردو (2 : 0) نانت
 * نيس (2 : 0) ستاد ريمس
 * سانت إيتيان (1 : 0) موناكو
 #الترتيب: سان جيرمان (27) أنجيه (20) نانت (19) مارسيليا (19) ليل (18) 
 ——————————————
  ◄ كأس محمد السادس 🌍 - للاندية العربية :
 * أولمبيك آسفي - المغرب (1 : 1) *الترجي - تونس*
 * *الاتحاد السكندري - مصر* (2 : 0) المحرق - البحرين
 #ملحوظة: تأهل لمرحلة المقبلة: الترجي ، الاتحاد
 ——————————————
  ◄ الكونفيدرالية الأفريقية 🌍 - اياب دور 16 (2) :
 * بانداري - كينيا (0 : 1) *حوريا - غينيا*
 * جالاكسي - جنوب إفريقيا 1 : 2 *إنييمبا - نيجيريا*
 * برولين - أوغندا (0 : 2) *النصر - ليبيا*
 * *تريانغل - زمبابوي* (3 : 2) نواذيبو - موريتانيا
 * *المصري - مصر* (2 : 0) كوت دور - السيشيل
 * *زاناكو - زامبيا* (5 : 1) كانو سبورت - غينيا الإستوائية
 * *موتيما - الكونغو* (2 : 1) غور ماهيا - كينيا
 * *رينجرز - نيجيريا* (1 : 0) كارا - توغو
 * *سان بيدرو - ساحل العاج* (2 : 0) أشانتي كوتوكو - غانا
 * *دجوليبا - مالي* (4 : 0) إليكت - تشاد
 * *بيدفيست - ج إفريقيا* (6 : 0) يونياو دو - موزمبيق
 * *نهضة بركان - المغرب* (5 : 0) فوسا جينيور - مدغشقر
 * *بيراميدز - مصر* (3 : 0) يانغ أفريكانز - تنزانيا
 * *حسنية أكادير - المغرب* (2 : 1) غرين إيجليز - زامبيا
 * *بارادو - الجزائر* (4 : 1) كمبالا سيتي - أوغندا
 #الفرق_المتأهلة:  حورية ، المصري ، تريانغل ، النصر ، اينيمبا ، زاناكو ، موتيما ، رينجز ،  بيراميدز ، حسنية أغادير ، نهضة بركان ، سان بيدرو ، دجولي ، بيدفيست ،  بارادو
 ——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة الانضباط في امتحان مجلس المريخ ومنجد النيل
 .
 .
 تعقد  لجنة الانضباط المنتخبة في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم اجتماعاً عند  الساعة الواحدة من ظهر اليوم الاثنين 4 نوفمبر 2019م بمكاتب الاتحاد  السوداني لكرة القدم، وذلك للنظر في عدد من الحالات المحولة إلى اللجنة  والمدرجة على طاولتها. وعلى رأسها قضية مجلس المريخ الذي تم تحويله للجنة  بواسطة اللجنة القانونية.. كما ستيمثل حارس مرمى المريخ لسماع دفوعاته حول  ما ورد في تقرير حكم مباراة فريقه أمام حي الوادي بنيالا لحساب الجولة  السادسة من مسابقة الممتاز.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة
امير عوض
*إستقلالية أم إستغلالية*


 صدع عرابي مجلس الفشل رؤوسنا بالحديث المكرور حول الاستقلالية و كيف أن النظام الأساسي للاتحاد العام قد منحهم هذه الاستقلالية.
  الاستقلالية (المزعومة) وردت نصاً في النظام الاساسي للاتحاد العام في  المادة (7) استقلالية الاعضاء و أجهزتهم و التي نصت علي التالي:
 (ظ،) يجب أن يدير كل عضو شئونه باستقلالية و دون تأثير من طرف ثالث.
  هذه المادة تمنح الأندية (أعضاء الاتحاد) استقلاليتهم التامة بعد اجازة  أنظمتهم الأساسية و تعديلها بما يتوافق مع نظام الاتحاد الساري.. و الفهم  المغلوط هنا للمجلس يتمثل في اعتقادهم بنيل هذه الاستقلالية لمجرد أنهم  أعضاء في الاتحاد مع أن حق العضوية قد كسبه النادي وفق نصوص النظام الأساسي  للاتحاد و ليس بناءاً علي طلب تقدم به نادي المريخ.
 نفس المادة  شرحت للمجلس كيفية تكوين أجهزته (المنتخبة و الدائمة) لادارة شئون النادي  (بعد اجازة نظامه الأساسي).. و ذلك في الفقرة (2) التي نصت علي التالي:
 (تكون اجهزة الأعضاء إما منتخبة أو معينة. و يجب أن يُنص في النظام  الأساسي للأعضاء علي الاجراء الذي يضمن الاستقلال الكامل للانتخاب أو  التعيين و تجري الانتخابات تحت اشراف لجنة مستقلة تنتخبها الجمعية العمومية  للعضو).
 المعروف للكافة هو أن المجلس كوّن لجان (مساعدة) له  لاعانته في الجمعية الأخيرة و هو هنا يجافي المذكور في نص الفقرة (ظ¢) التي  تحدثت عن لجان دائمة مدتها أربع سنوات و اشترطت وجوبية وجود نص في النظام  الاساسي علي الاجراء الذي يضمن الاستقلال الكامل للانتخاب أو التعيين علي  أن يشرف علي ذلك لجنة مستقلة و منتخبة من الجمعية العمومية.
 اللجان  التي أسند لها المجلس مهمة الاشراف علي الجمعية تم تكوينها بصورة مبهمة و  بدون معايير واضحة.. و المجلس هضم حقاً قانونياً لجمعيته و تعمد في اختيار  أسماء معلومة التوجه و هو ما يقدح في حيادية اللجان التي لم يعلن المجلس  أسماء عضويتها للكافة و يوضح في ذلك المعايير التي دعته لاختيار هذه  الأسماء تحديداً أو آلية استقلاليتها من تأثير سيطرة المجلس. 
  المجلس الذي شرع في عقد جمعية بدون اشراف خارجي لم يراع الشفافية في ادارة  جمعيته ليقدم لنا تجربة ديموقراطية مشوهة حين ارتضي ابعاد لجنته القانونية  (صاحبة المشورة القانونية) عن الاشراف علي الجمعية و استبدلها بلجان أخري  لا يعلم احداً حتي الآن عن المعايير التي تمت بها عملية اختيار اعضاء تلك  اللجان.
 هذا التكوين المشوه للجان يدلف بنا للفقرة (3) التي تنص علي  (لا يعترف الاتحاد بأي أجهزة للأعضاء لا يتم انتخابها أو تعيينها وفق  الفقرة (2) حتي و لو كان ذلك علي أسس انتقالية). 
 و لأن ما بني علي  باطل فهو باطل فقد فصلت الفقرة (4) في الأمر تماماً بنصها (لا يعترف  الاتحاد بالقرارات الصادرة عن الأجهزة غير المنتخبة أو المعينة وفقاً  للفقرة (2).
 و كما نعلم جميعاً فالنظام الاساسي للنادي 2008 لم يمنح  المجلس أي حق في تكوين هذه اللجان منفرداً و ان كان قد تحدث عن لجان  مساعدة في المادة (ظ¢ظ،) الفقرة (ظ¢ظ ) و لجان الاشراف علي الجمعية و الطعون و  العضوية هي لجان دائمة و ليست بلجان مساعدة.
 *نبضات متفرقة*
 المجلس استغل بعض المواد الهشة في النظام ليصدعنا بالحديث عن الاستقلالية.
 أداروا جمعية هزلية بدون مراقبة و اشراف من الخارج فقدموا طبقاً مشوهاً للديموقراطية.
 كيف يكون المجلس هو القاضي و الجلاد ليشكل لجانه المعاونة لاجازة نظام أعده و دعي له بنفسه?
 ما هي معايير المجلس في اختيار هذه اللجان لتكون محايدة و مرضية لكل الاطراف?  و ما هي ضمانات الاستقلالية التي وضعها أمامها? 
 تضارب هائل في القوانين و التشريعات خصوصاً بين القانون الولائي الذي لم يُعدل و القانون الاتحادي الذي تم تعديله في 2016.
  لمصلحة من يظل هذا التضارب موجوداً برغم تقادم السنين و حدة الاشكالات  القانونية التي دخلت فيها الاندية و الاتحادات لدرجة تجميد كرة القدم  السودانية ككل. 
 لم لا تبتدر الوزيرة الاتحادية فترتها بتسوية التعارض الحالي في هذه القوانين بتوجيهات مباشرة منها.
 هل قام الأمين العام للاتحاد العام ابوجبل بمخاطبة رئيس الاتحاد بتوصية اللجنة القانونية بدلاً من توجيه التوصية لمجلس الادارة؟
  كيف يطلب شداد من رئيس اللجنة القانونية توجيه مجلس المريخ بتعليق  الجمعية.. و يأتي بعد ذلك ليقول بأن نفس اللجنة لا تملك سلطة اصدار هذه  القرارات أو التوجيهات؟
 من يملك هذه السلطة؟ هل هو رئيس الاتحاد؟ و  ان كان يملكها فلم وجه اللجنة القانونية لمخاطبة ادارة المريخ و لم يخاطبهم  بذات نفسه مباشرةً؟
 شداد يعلم في قرارة نفسه بأن اللجنة تملك هذا  الحق وفقاً لنظام اتحاده الاساسي في المادة (50) التي تنص علي: (تقوم  اللجنة القانونية و شئون الاعضاء بتنظيم المسائل القانونية الأساسية  المتعلقة بكرة القدم و تطوير النظام الأساسي و لوائح الاتحاد و اعضائه).
 *نبضة أخيرة*
 ما بني علي باطل فهو باطل.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يجتمع اليوم ويتقدم بخطاب رسمي لطلب خدمات لاعب ملوك الشمال


  سيعقد مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ اجتماعا اليوم يناقش فيه متطلبات الفريق  للمرحله المقبله وتقييم رحلتي نيالا والفاشر اضافة لموضوع التسجيلات بشقيه  اعادة قيد المفكوكين والاضافات الجديدة .
  الجدير بالذكر ان المريخ تقدم بطلب لنادي الاهلي مروي يطلب فيه خدمات  اللاعب الكنغولي استيفان زوي والذي يحمل الجنسيه السودانيه وينشط في خانة  الرواق الايمن .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسميا المريخ يطلب
 احمد موسي تمبش  مدافع  الامل عطبرة
 ستيفن زوي جناح وظهير ايمن  اهلي مروي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تعرف على ترتيب الهدافين في بطولة #الدوري_الممتاز .

 #سبورت249









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**المستشار القانوني وعضو اللجنة القانونية لنادي #المريخ يدفع باعتذارٍ عن توليّ منصب المفوّض الاتحادي*

  المحامي والخبير القانوني خالد سيد أحمد يدفع باعتذارٍ رسمي إلى وزارة الشباب والرياضة عن توليّ منصب المفوّض الاتحادي.
 وسابقًا، التأم اجتماع بين وزيرة الشباب والرياضة ولاء البوشي والمحامي خالد سيد أحمد لبحث رؤية مستقبلية للرياضة في البلاد.
  وتطرّق الاجتماع بحسب المصدر إلى ترشيح خالد سيد أحمد لتوليّ منصب المفوّض  الاتحادي، لكّنه اعتذر رغم المحاولات التي مارستها الوزيرة عليه.
  المعروف ان الاستاذ خالد سيد أحمد ، أحد أعضاء اللجنة القانونية في نادي  المريخ، وكان قد برز في عديد من القضايا التي شهدها النادي في فتراتٍ سابقة
 ويعتبر الاستاذ خالد سيد احمد من القانونيين المشهود لهم بالكفاءة والخبرة والعفة
 وما اعتذاره لتولي منصب كبير في الدولة الي دليل علي ذلك




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسميا: استدعاء شيبوب للمنتخب الوطني
 . 
 استدعى الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني بقيادة الكرواتي زدرافكو لوجاروزيتش  لاعب فريق سيمبا التنزاني شرف الدين شيبوب لمواجهتي ساوتومي وجنوب افريقيا  في الجولتين الاولى والثانية من تصفيات امم افريقيا الكاميرون 2021.
  وحسب ما تحصل عليه “سبورت249” فان الجهاز الفني اجرى اتصالا باللاعب وأبلغه  بالاستدعاء ووافق اللاعب على الانضمام لتحضيرات المنتخب بداية من 8  نوفمبر.
 وقام المكتب التنفيذي لاتحاد الكرة بالاجراءات الخاصة بالتذاكر لارسالها للاعب للحضور في الوقت المحدد.

  ويخوض صقور الجديان اول مواجهة في مرحلة المجموعات من التصفيات في 13  نوفمبر باستاد الهلال والثانية في 17 نوفمبر بملعب اورلاندو في جنوب  أفريقيا.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اتجاه في الهلال للاستغناء عن يونس الطيب
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
قالت مصادر لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ اتجاهًا برز في نادي الهلال بالاستغناء عن اللاعب يونس الطيب؛ وذلك لتوتّر العلاقة بين الطرفين مؤخرًا.
وأوضحت  المصادر الموثوقة لـ”باج نيوز” أنّ يونس الطيب مستاء من عدم المشاركة مع  الفريق في المباريات التنافسية بعد إبعاده عن التشكيلة الأساسية.
ووفق مصدّر مقرّب من اللاعب فإنّه أسّر بأنّ قرار عدم ظهوره في الجولات الأخيرة يجيء بأمر إداري ودون رؤية فنية.
واعتمد  الجهاز الفني للهلال بقيادة صلاح أحمد آدم على اللاعب محمد أبوجا للمشاركة  في مركز حراسة المرمى في عددٍ من مباريات الدوري الممتاز.
وفي مباراة حي العرب بورتسودان ضمن المرحلة الثامنة من منافسة الدوري الممتاز، شارك اللاعب جمال سالم بعد غيبة أساسيًا حتى النهاية.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دسّيس مان.. في القلعة الحمراء 

 حكى دسّسيس مان قصّة الأغنية  التي قادته للشهرة والنجومية التي إنطلقت من اعتصام القيادة العامة مبيّناً  ان جميلات سألتاه عن امكانية المكوث في القيادة العامة وربما المبيت لكن  ان توفرت لهما الحد الادنى من وسائل الرّاحة.. وهنا أجابهما صاحب البديهة  الحاضرة والفراسة العجيبة (دسّيس مان) قائلاً: بس انت حاول بيت ...فرشه  ومعجون نديك..  شاي نشربو ليك.. زلابيه نجازفه ليك.. مويه كمان نسقيك..  تلفونك نشحنو ليك.. رصيد نحولو ليك.. واي فاي نوصلو ليك.. 
 ما جعلني أستحضر  طرافة دسّيس مان، الذي تحوّل لنجم مجتمع اليوم، هو ان بعض أصحاب المال ممن  ظهروا في الآونة الأخيرة في المجتمع المريخي يحاولون استعطاف الشارع  المريخي على طريقة (دسّيس مان) وبنفس السطحية التي نشر بها حازم مصطفى،  الشهير بالقنصل حازم، مشروعه الإنتخابي قبل فترة بطريقة لا تخلو من سذاجة..  ظهر أمس منافس جديد للقنصل حازم واعداً بمحترفين من العيار الثقيل وعدد من  النجوم المحليين ومدرب إيطالي كبير اعتقدت انه فابيو كابيلو أو روبيرتو  مانشيني لأن ماوريسيو ساري ليس مدرباً كبيراً كفاية لينافس كابيلو  ومانشيني.. كما وعد أهل القبيلة الحمراء بإحضار أحد أبناء المغتربين ممن  تتنافس عليه دول الخليج لتجنيسه اضافة الى اللاعب الضجة (حافظ البرنس) الذي  لا نعرف في أي نادي يلعب.. واختتم الترويج الفطير بمناشدة اهل البيت  المريخي من أقطاب ورموز للإهتمام بإعادة قيد اللاعبين مطلقي السراح.. يعني  بالدراجي كدا: الفكة بتاعة اعادة قيد اللاعبين دي نشيلها نحن كلنا.. وهو  نخليه للتقيلة. 
 أعتقد ان (القنصل حازم الحاسم) في مهب الريح حالياً  بعد المنافسة القوية والشرسة من السيد محمد أبو عوف الشهير بـ(أبو أواب)،  وعلى أهل القبيلة المريخية الإختيار بين حازم الحاسم وأبو أواب وربما يكون  الخيار الثالث هو آدم سوداكال في الانتخابات القادمة التي غالباً ما تقام  بداية العام الجديد 2020. وليست وعود رئيس النادي الحالي، سوداكال، ببعيدة  عن ذاكرتنا، انها نفس طريقة الحديث والوعود التي لا تسمن ولا تغني عن جوع  وعلى طريقة: هو الكلام بفلوس ؟!.. بالنسبة لأبو أبواب فلم ألتقيه من قبل  ولا أعرفه شخصياً على الاطلاق لكن الطريقة التي بدأ بها الترويج لنفسه  ومشروعه لن تقنعنا بالتأكيد، نحن ملدوغون من جحر مرتين يا أخ أبو أواب. أما  سيادة القنصل (حازم الحاسم) فالطريقة التي هرب بها من أسئلة الأخت  الاعلامية ميمي قبل أيام تكشف الكثير بالنسبة لي عن طريقة تعاطي الرجل مع  قضايا المريخ وتساؤلات جماهيره.. أما رئيسنا الحالي آدم سوداكال، ........  سأكتفي بعم التعليق.. 
 محترف نجيبه ليك.. مدربك ايطالي نجافزوا ليك.. استاد، نصينه ليك.. نجومك نعيدهم ليك.. بطولات، نحرزها ليك.. 
 ميسر محمد مجذوب




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مسئول قطاع السنية يكشف خطة عملهم
#ووااوواا
هدفنا تمزيق فاتورة شراء اللاعب الوطني 

الملعب الرديف تحدي حقيقي.. وشرعنا في إكمال تشييده 

هاشم النضيف مُصاب.. وننتظر تطبيق النظام الأساسي لإكمال مكتبنا التنفيذي 

حوار : ميمي محمد 

بين جعفر سنادة، المسئول المباشر من قطاع المراحل السنية حالياً.. ان الوضع اختلف كثيراً عمّا سبق وتم وضع ياسات جديدة بدأت منذ التسجيلات الماضية التي عمل من خلالها القطاع على ضم لاعبين مميزين لدعم الفريق الأول في المستقبل القريب وقيادة الشباب لنيل بطولة الدوري هذا الموسم.. كما كشف سنادة عن برنامجهم لقيادة قطاع المراحل السنية وتحدث عن الملعب الرديف وخطتهم التي تستهدف اكمال منشآته. 

- بدءً.. عرّفنا عليك أخ سنادة ؟!.. 
بسم الله والصلاة والسلام علي نبي الله محمد بن عبد الله.. أنا جعفر سنادة أحمد، مريخابي بالميلاد، نائب رئيس الرابطة  المركزية سابقاً، ونائب رئيس تنظيم مريخاب سند الكيان.. رجل أعمال وأسكن أمدرمان العرضة ومشرف على قطاع الشباب حالياً. 

- لماذا لم يكتمل تكوين الجهاز الاداري لفريق الشباب حتي الان ؟!.. 
في الحقيقه كوّنا جزء من المكتب التنفيذي للقطاع لكن لم نعلن عنه رسمياً حتى اللحظة لأن قطاع المراحل السنية سيعاد تشكيله وتسميته حسب النظام الأساسي الجديد.

- هل لك ان تحدثنا عن ابرز المعاونين لك في إدارة قطاع المراحل السنية حالياً ؟!.. 

أبرز المساعدين الآن الاخ نصر الدين عمر حسن الشريفي، الاخ عوض الأمين الكباشي، والاخ متوكل ود الجزيرة والاخ أنور حمد دياب.. 

- ما هي سياستكم في تسجيل المواهب الناشئة والشابة.. ومن يشرف عليها ؟!..

أشرفنا إشراف كامل علي آخر تسجيلات عبر مكتب فني ضم كل من الكوتش ابوزر الشريف والاخ حسن حسكو والاخ أحمد حداثة والاخ أحمد جميل والاخ خالد تاج السر والاخ سر الختم أحمد موسي وشخصي الضعيف.. ومن ثم قمنا بتكوين غرفة تسجيلات لذلك اتخذت من مكتب الاخ العزيز نجم الدين خوجلي أبو الجاز غرفة عمليات وشاركنا في عدد من المفاوضات والترتيبات الفنية في أمر التسجيلات. وتمت التسجيلات عبر رصد مُسبق حسب والحوجة الفنية النقص في الفرق.. والحمد لله وفقنا في دعم الفريق بلاعبين سيكون لهم مستقبل مشرق في صفوف الزعيم ومستقبل الكرة السودانية. 
حالياً، ما تزال الغرفة تعمل علي مدار الموسم لرصد أي لاعب في الخانات التي ستفرغ بالتصعيد أو انتهاء المدة أو عبر القرار الفني للجهاز الفني للفريق. 

- هل هنالك سقف معين للتسجيلات وكيف يتم تقييم اللاعب ؟!.. 

حقيقة في هذه الفترة وفي التسجيلات الأخيرة لم نحدّد سقف مالي لعدد معين لضم اللاعبين، تختلف طرق الدفع بإختلاف الفريق الذي أتى منه اللاعب.. 
هناك بعض اللاعبين تم ضمهم بمبالغ رمزية والبعض الاخر تم ضمه بمبالغ مرتفعة قليلاً مقارنة مع زملائهم وميزانية القطاع..  وفي هذه السانحة لا بد لي ان أشكر الاخ الحبيب الأستاذ محمد النصري والذي دعم المريخ بلاعب شاب سيكون له مستقبل كبير باذن الله وتبرع لنا مشكوراً بسداد مستحقات النادي وقمنا بتحفيز اللاعب عبر القطاع. 

- هل هنالك اقطاب يدعمون الفريق ؟.. ومن يسير نشاط الفريق مادياً ؟!.. 

نعم بالتأكيد وهنالك دعم شهري ثابت لكل اعضاء المكتب التنفيذي ملتزمون به تماماً.. وهم الإخوان نصر الدين الشريفي وعوض الكباشي ومتوكل ود الجزيرة وانور حمد دياب بالإضافة لشخصي الضعيف.. وهنالك بعض الأنصار الذين قدموا لنا دعم مسجل، محفوظ ومثبت في الميزانية الشهرية للقطاع ويتم ذلك عبر القنوات الرسمية للنادي. 

- تحسن شكل الفريق كثيراً .. كيف توفرون المعدات للتدريب والمباريات ؟!..

نعم صحيح.. لقد تم تصميم شعار الفريق في سلطنه عمان قبل ثلاثة أشهر عن طريق أحد الأصدقاء وتم الإتفاق علي التصميم بعد التشاور مع الشركة المصنعة واتصلنا بالأخ القنصل حازم مصطفي والذي تكفّل مشكوراً بسداد قيمة المشتروات وقام بتحويل المبلغ لحساب الشركة في سلطنة عمان. وتكفل إبن المريخ البار الكوتش عبد العزيز كُنّه بالمتابعة مع الشركة حتى استلام المعدات التي شملت ثلاث اطقم كاملة للمباريات بالأحمر، الأصفر والأخضر. الى جانب طقم للسفر وشنط سفر وأطقم للجهاز الفني.. 

- ماذا عن ملعب الرديف.. أليس هنالك خطة لإعادته ؟!.. 

هذا هو التحدي الحقيقي، تواصلنا مع شركة متخصصهة وتم الإتفاق معهم علي تقديم دارسة جدوى متكاملة للملعب الرديف وتنجيل الارضية بعشب اصطناعي وبعد ذلك، باذن الله، سنحتاج لدعم المشروع بالنفرات واستهداف الشركات والمؤسسات بالتنسيق مع مجلس الإدارة. 
تأهيل الملعب الرديف سيسهم إسهام كبير جداً في أن ينعم قطاع الشباب بإستقرار مادي وأن يكون نواة لاكاديمية ترفد فرق النادي بالمواهب من اللاعبين المشبعين بحب الشعار وقيم وموروثات المريخ. 

- لماذا اختفي نجم الشباب هاشم النضيف عن تدريبات الفريق الاول رغم انه لعب مباراه كبيره امام الامل عطبرة وقدم مجهود كبير استحق اشادة الجميع ؟!.. 

اللاعب هاشم النضيف كان يعاني من أصابة تعرض لها في يونيو الماضي في خواتيم دوري الشباب المنصرم وتعافي منها ثم تجددّت الاصابة في دوري النخبة مع الفريق الأول في بطولة الدوري السابق وادخلت قدمه في الجبص لفترة ثم بدأ تدريبات التأهيل قبل شهرين في صالة رياضية متخصصة ومن ثم عاد لملامسة الكرة قبل أقل من شهر وهو الآن موجود مع المجموعة وشارك في مباراة ودية عصر السبت مع الشباب ضد نادي شباب السديرة الكاملين وتأكدت جاهزيته عبرها باذن الله للاستحقاقات القادمة. 

- من هو رئيس القطاع من قبل المجلس ومامدى التعاون بينكم ؟!.. 

 هو الأخ هيثم الرشيد وحقيقة متعاون معنا لأبعد مدى ويتابع بإهتمام بالغ العمل في القطاع وحريص كل الحرص علي نجاح المجموعة الحالية ويسيّر العمل بكل إنسجام بين جميع افراد المجموعة. 

- كيف كانت تجربة (رجال حول الزعيم) وانت كنت أحد جنود المجموعة في القطاع ؟!.. 

تجربة كبيرة وثرة بكل تأكيد.. وإمتدت لموسمين كاملين كنت خلالها احد إداريي القطاع في فترتهم منذ منتصف الموسم الماضي وأسهم دعمهم للقطاع في توفير قاعدة متينة مكّنتنا من تكملة البناء على الأساس الذي قام بوضعه إخوان ود عقيد ولهم منا كل الحب والتقدير ولا زال دعمهم متواصلا حتي اللحظة. 
أخبرني احد الأخوه بمفاجأة سارة وهي تكفل مجموعة (رجال حول الزعيم) بجائزة قيّمة لنجم الموسم من لاعبي الشباب وهي عبارة عن رحله مدفوعة التكاليف والإقامة لمده أسبوع بالقاهرة بتزكرتي طيران ذهاب وعودة.. 

- كانت لك تجربة إنتخابية من قبل هل من الممكن أن نراك مرة اخرى في الانتخابات القادمة ؟!!.... 

نعم  قدمت نفسي في آخر انتخابات ولم أوفق في الدخول للمجلس وفي الإنتخابات القادمة سأعيد الكرّة بإذن الله من أجل إستكمال مشروعنا الطموح في قطاع الشباب وهدفنا تمزيق فاتورة شراء اللاعب المحلي الجاهز مستقبلاً.. 

- هل صحيح بأن هنالك من يقوم بتسوق لاعبي شباب المريخ لفرق أخرى من اجل الكسب المادى؟

طوال الفترة التي تواجدت فيها بالقطاع لم يحدث هذا الأمر وعندما تنتهي فترة اللاعب بالمراحل السنية ولا يجد الإهتمام من المجلس بتصعيده تتلقفه أيدي السماسرة الذين يسوقونه علي الاندية التي تتسابق بدورها في كسب هؤلاء النجوم الصغار.. 
هنا اللوم يقع علي مجلس الإدارة، هؤلاء اللاعبين تم الصرف عليهم ونحن نعلم بأن المجلس لايستطيع قيدهم جميعاً بأية حال بسبب محدودية الخانات في الكشف.. لكن هنالك خيارات أخري وحلول من الممكن أن تحمي بها هؤلاء اللاعبين أو علي الأقل تخزينهم في اندية صديقة وجلبهم متي ماقوي عودهم. 

- هل هنالك إهمال من قبل المجلس لفريق الشباب ؟!.. 

في كل مجالس المريخ المتعاقبة لم يجد قطاع المراحل السنية الإهتمام المطلوب وانا اعني تأهيل البنيات التحتية للقطاع والتي من شأنها أن تنهض بالقطاع وأن تغني المجالس والاقطاب عن الصرف عليه. 

- تم تصعيد اللاعب كلاسيك للفريق الأول ولم نشاهده يشارك !! 

اللاعب محمد كلاسيك كان مواصل في فترته الأولى بعد التصعيد وتوقف بسبب مستحقات تسجيله وتكرّم الإخ ود سالم بدفع مبلغ خمسين ألف جنيه من حافز تصعيده عبر مجموعة مريخ البطولات وشارك اللاعب في آخر مران قبل السفر لنيالا. 

- هل سيعود للمشاركة مع المريخ بصورة طبيعية ؟!!. 

نعم بعد زوال المشكلة بكل تأكيد. 

* في الختام ماذا تود ان تقول ؟!.. 

أتمني من كل أهل المريخ الإهتمام بقطاع المراحل السنية والتحدي الأساسي لنا جميعاً هو تأهيل الملعب الرديف بما يتناسب وإسم المريخ ليتكامل دور القطاع ويكون رافداً للفريق الأول.. ولنا في تجربة الخرطوم الوطني خير مثال.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تواصل مسلسل الفساد داخل اتحاد شداد..!!
 .
 خصمت من حساب الفيفا وأخذت مرة اخري كاش من حساب الإتحاد
 .
 شداد وأبو جبل يساعدان المدير المالي حلمي والمستشار مازن أبو سن في لهف عشرة ألف دولار في كورس التطوير بجنوب إفريقيا

 الثنائي إستوليا علي المبلغ بعلم الرئيس والأمين العام عبر تصديق وهمي في وجود مراجع داخلي
 النائب الأول ونواب شداد وأعضاء المجلس آخر من يعلمون والرئيس بعمل العايزو مع شلتو وناسو وكاتمي أسرارو
 الإعلام كشف تجاوزاتهم ونهبهم لمال الإتحاد والرأي العام يعلمهم وشداد يوفر لهم الحماية ولا يفعل معهم شيئا
 أين شعارات الشفافية والمحافظة علي المال العام وطهر اليد والإستقامة ومحاربة الفساد وموظفو شداد يستبيحون المال العام
 .
 .
 تواصل مسلسل الفساد ونهب المال العام في الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم عبر  شلة الرئيس كمال شداد (ناسو) ومقربيه وكاتمي أسراره مستشاره مازن أبو سن  وأمين ماله المنتدب الحريف أمين حلمي الذين لهفوا مبلغ خمسة ألف دولار  حاليا وستكون مبلغ خمسة وعشرين ألف دولار بنهاية يوليو المقبل نظير  مشاركتهم في كورسات التطوير التي يقيمها الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا)  بالعاصمة الجنوب إفريقية جوهانسبيرج ورشح لها شداد الثنائي العجيب مازن  وحلمي علي حساب اللجنة المالية والتسويق والتلفزة او الموظفين الرسميين  للإتحاد الذين كانوا هم الأولي والأحق بالمشاركة في الكورس فالأول مستشار  غير متعاقد ولا معين ولا يداوم دواما كاملا أو جزئيا ومقيم خارج السودان  ولديه جنسية مزدوجة والثاني معار من وزارة المالية تمت الإستعانة به لضبط  المال وتنفيذ السياسات المالية والمحافظة علي اموال الإتحاد إلا أنه أكثر  شخص يتجاوز النظم المالية والمحاسبية ينهب ويساعد علي نهب مال الإتحاد  وبالدولار كمان لانه المسئول الوحيد مع شداد عن حسابات الإتحاد الدولي  وإجراءاته.
 مستشار شداد أبوسن ومديره المالي حلمي قاموا بجريمة كبري  ومنظمة وبإتفاق تام بينهم وبعلم الأمين العام أبو جبل والرئيس شداد بنهب  مبلغ عشرة ألف دولار من اموال الإتحاد نظير مشاركتهم في الكورس الأول  لكورسات التطوير الخمسة التي يقيمها الفيفا بجنوب إفريقيا حيث تم خصم مبلغ  العشرة الف دولار مرتين الأولي من حساب الإتحاد السوداني طرف الفيفا  والثانية تم تسليمها لهما دولار كاش (وحي) من حساب الإتحاد السوداني  الدولاري في بنك الخرطوم ليصبح المبلغ عشرة الف دولار خمسة الف دولار خصمت  من حساب الإتحاد السوداني لدي الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) وتشمل  الترحيل الخارجي والداخلي والإقامة والإعاشة ورسوم الكورس والنثرية الشخصية  وقام الثنائي الخطير (مزوني) و(حلومي) مرة أخري بالحصول علي المبلغ من  حساب الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بمساعدة وعلم راعي الفساد رئيس الإتحاد  كمال شداد الذي صدق لهم مبلغ الخمسة ألف دولار وهو يعلم تماما بأن المبلغ  تم خصمه من حساب الإتحاد السوداني لدي الفيفا ليسهل عليهم مهمة الإستيلاء  علي المبلغ وقد قام بالإجراءات الوهمية للاسف الشديد المدير المالي المنتدب  امين حلمي الذي كتب الطلب بنفسه وبإتفاق مسبق بينهما نسبة لوجود المستشار  مازن أبو سن خارج السودان وتم تصديق المبلغ وإكمال كل الإجراءات المتعلقة  به بواسطته هو كمدير مالي وابو جبل كأمين عام وشداد كرئيس للإتحاد وهم  يعلمون تمام العلم ان المبلغ دفع لدي الفيفا.
 مستشار شداد العبقري مازن  ابو سن وكعادته هو من خطط ل ( لهف ) المبالغ الدولارية بمعاونة حلمي  فالإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) عبر لجنة التطوير والتسويق ورفع القدرات  المسئولة عن مثل هذه الكورسات بعث برسالة للإتحاد السوداني عبر الإيميل
[email protected]
 الذي كلمة سره عند مازن ابوسن فقط ولا احد يعرفها غيره ولا احد يتعامل به  سواه فعندما حدثت مشكلة تزوير ترشيح المدرب الكرواتي زدرافكو جاروشيتش  لجائزة افضل لاعب في العالم ثار بعض نواب شداد علي مازن ابو سن وطلبوا من  شداد فصله عن العمل وإنهاء علاقته به وإلغاء التعامل بهذا الإيميل وإنشاء  إيميل جديد للمراسلات إلا ان شداد لم يسمع رأي وتوجيه نوابه له وعمل( الفي  راسو) أبقي علي الإيميل وترك مستشاره مسئولا عنه وتجاهل حديث نوابه وعلي  راسهم البروف محمد جلال لان شداد لا يستطيع مواجهة مازن ابو سن ويريده كذلك  أن ينفذ له أجندته ويغطي علي التجاوزات السابقة ويحفظ أسرارها وهذا الخطاب  لم يرد في الإيميل الآخر للإتحاد الذي يشرف عليه الامين العام مع إحدي  الموظفات فهو إيميل مخصص للوارد من رسائل الإتحادات الوطنية وسفر المنتخبات  ووصول البعثات وسفر الحكام السودانيين ولا توجد في هذا الإيميل أي اسرار  أو مخاطبات خطيرة
 ( الفيفا ) اوضح في خطابه للإتحاد السوداني قيام  الكورسات الخمسة بجنوب إفريقيا وارسل فورم خاص بالمشاركة وفق التكاليف  والعدد المشارك وبين المطلوبات وطلب تحديد المرشحين للمشاركة في الكورسات  فوقع إختيار شداد. لمازن وحلمي وبعد أن اكمل الإتحاد السوداني الإجراءات  المتعلقة بالكورسات وعبر نفس الإيميل ( أي إيميل مازن) خاطب هو الفيفا  وبعلم الرئيس والأمين العام بخصم مصروفات الكورسات الخمسة والبالغة خمسة  وعشرين ألف دولار من حساب الإتحاد السوداني لدي الفيفا ولا احد يعلم بذلك  سوا شداد وابوجبل وحلمي ومازن ليتم التصديق لهم مرة اخري لخصم المبلغ مرة  ثانية من حساب الإتحاد السوداني الخاص بالعملة الصعبة ببنك الخرطوم وتسليمه  للمدير المالي ومستشار الإتحاد في تجاوز خطير وسرقة لاموال الإتحاد علي  (عينك يا تاجر) كنثرية وتكلفة وقد خصمت من قبل.
 طلب الإتحاد السوداني  للفيفا بخصم تكلفة الكورسات الخمسة مبلغ الخمسة والعشرين الف دولار تم  بخطاب رسمي بعث به الإتحاد للجنة التطوير والتسويق بالفيفا طالبا فيه بوضوح  تام خصم المبلغ الذي يشمل كل المصروفات وجاء شداد وصدق لحلمي وأبو سن مبلغ  خمسة الف دولار بواقع ألفين وخمسمائة دولار لكل واحد.منهما اي بنهاية  الكورسات الخمسة كان سيستولي الثنائي النهاب بنهاية الكورسات الخمسة علي  مبلغ خمسة وعشرين الف دولار بواقع إثنا عشر ألف دولار لكل واحد منهم ولنا  ان نتساءل لماذا صدق شداد للثنائي بمبلغ خمسة الف دولار كاش (شالوها) معاهم  في (جيوبهم) كتكلفة للكورس وهي أساسا خصمت من حساب الفيفا ولماذا لم تتم  مراجعة الخطاب الذي ارسل للفيفا لخصم المبلغ وأين دور الأمين العام المسئول  الاول عن المال بموجب النظام الأساسي وماذا يفعل المراجع الداخلي للإتحاد  عبد الملك وكيف (تفوت ) عليه مثل هذه التجاوزات ونهب أموال الإتحاد عبر  تصاديق وهمية فمن مهام وظيفته الرئيسية إكتشافها ومنعها ولكن هؤلاء هم  موظفو شداد أمين عام مدير مالي مراجع داخلي مستشار مدير تنفيذي وهذه نتائج  تصرفاتهم والغريبة ان شداد الذي يتمشدق بالعفة والنزاهة وطهر اليد لا يتجرأ  علي محاسبة أي واحد من هؤلاء الموظفين لأنهم عارفين (البير وغطاها) وما  بقدر يعمل ليهم حاجة ومرات بدس ليهم زي ما حصل في شيك الحداد الذي احضر  لتغيير كوالين ابواب مكاتب الإتحاد كل الذي فعله شرط الشيك ولم يحاسب  الموظف لانو ززلو مع إنو سرق مبلغ مضاعف بإجراءات تصديق كاملة إكتشفت بعد  تسلم الحداد.للشيك وفضحه للموظف وقال قروشي ثمانية الف وليس ستة عشر الف  كما مكتوب في الشيك والتصديق
 وهذا الإجراء الذي قام به الرئيس شداد  والأمين العام أبو جبل والمدير المالي حلمي والمستشار مازن يعتبر قمة  الفساد ونهب اموال الإتحاد وتم بتخطيط مسبق وبمشاركة تتبادل فيها الأدوار  والمهام ولا أحد يعلم بذلك لا النائب الأول اللواء حقوقي دكتور عامر عبد  الرحمن عثمان ولا المهندس نصر الدين أحمد حميدتي نائب الرئيس رئيس اللجنة  المالية والتسويق والتلفزة ولا البروف محمد جلال محمد احمد نائب الرئيس  رئيس اللجنة القانونية وشئون الأعضاء ولا المهندس الفاتح أحمد باني نائب  الرئيس رئيس لجنة المسابقات ولا الدكتور أمين الجابري نائب الرئيس رئيس  لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين ولا أي من أعضاء مجلس الإدارة الموقرين لأن شداد مغيب  الجميع وعلي راسهم نوابه ويتعامل مع امر المال والتصديقات والترشيحات  وأموال الفيفا لوحده وبمزاجه بمعاونة المقربين منه وعلي رأسهم الثنائي حلمي  ومازن ولذلك ينهب مال الإتحاد الدولاري وبتصديق شدادي و (مضاراة ) من ابو  جبل الضعيف (الخواف) الذي ينفذ فقط مايريده شداد.بالحرف الواحد ولا يعير  النواب وأعضاء المجلس أي إهتمام ولا يكترث لمصيره لانه المسئول التنفيذي  الاول فكل همه الحصول علي راتبه ونثريات سفرياته الخارجية ولا يهمه ما يحدث  من تجاوزات لأن هنالك مصالح تجمع شداد بهؤلاء الموظفين ويساعدونه في بعض  التفاصيل ويعينهم هو كرئيس للمنظومة في نهب أموال الإتحاد
 هذه الحادثة  ليست الاولي وبالتأكيد لن تكون الآخيرة طالما ان شداد يرعي الفساد يتقوية  المقربين منه وشلته وناسو وكاتمي أسراره وتمكينهم من الملفات الخطيرة  والحساسة المتعلقة بالمال والبعثات والكورسات والمشاركات الخارجية علي حساب  نوابه وأعضاء مجلسه الذين لا يستطيعون فعل شي لأنهم آخر من يعلم بما يدور  في إتحادهم وتصرفات رئيسهم شداد.الذي يتباهي بالنزاهة والإستقامة وطهر اليد  وهو أبعد من ذلك لانه اتي بهؤلاء وقربهم إليه ومكنهم من كل المسائل ومهد  لهم الطريق للإستيلاء علي أموال الإتحاد بالطرق الغير مشروعة ولا يستطيع  شداد إتخاذ اي قرار حاسم ضد الامين العام حسن ابو جبل أو أالمدير المالي  أمين حلمي او المراجع الداخلي عبد الملك عثمان أو المدير التنفيذي حسين  إلياس او المستشار مازن ابو سن علي الرغم من أنه علي علم تام بما يقومون به  ويوفر لهم الحماية ( لأنو ما عايز ينضرب فيهم زي ما إنضرب في امير محمد  خير ) وهذا الحال سيقود قريبا لكوارث لا يحمد عقباها.
 ولننتظر لنري  ماذا سيفعل شداد مع الذين يتعدون علي مال الإتحاد ويلهفون دولاراته بعد ان  كشف أمرهم وأصبح الراي العام يعلمهم وينادي الإعلام بإجتثاثهم والسودان  يشهد تحولات كبيرة علي كافة المستويات بعد ثورة ديسمبر المجيدة التي جاء  بها الشعب السوداني لمحاربة الفساد بكافة اشكاله وننتظر ماذا سيفعل (ابو  الشد) مع زمرته الفاسدة وندعو نيابة المال العام ومكافحة القساد التخقيق  الفوري في هذه الحادثة وغيرها من الحوادث المشابهة للحفاظ علي الاموال  العامة ومحاربة الفاسدين ورعاتهم.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*للعب على الورق 
 جعفــر سليمــــان                  الفيفا تحمي الفساد! 


  · قطعاً عندما سييج الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم، اللعبة، والإتحادات التي  تشرف عليها، بنظم وقوانين صارمة، لا تسمح بإختراقها من قبل أطراف أخرى لا  علاقة لها باللعبة، كانت يهدف إلى تأطيرها داخل إطار يحمي أهدافها السامية،  بما يتوافق ورسالتها ونبل مقاصدها. 
 · وقصد المشروعون هناك حماية  الإتحادات الوطنية، من التدخلات الحكومية، والأجسام التي تمثلها، وأن تلعب  كرة القدم بحرية تامة، دون أي تدخلات تفسدها، وتقلل من متعتها، ولم يتركوا  مساحة لقانون آخر يمكن أن يسود بخلاف قوانين كرة القدم فقط. 
 · وهذا في  مجمله وشكله العام، أمر ممتاز، وله أهداف راقية، لأن في تلك القوانين  إضافة مؤثرة لتطور اللعبة، وجعل العالم كله منصهراً في بوتقه واحده، حتى  صار الحديث الآن عن (أسرة كرة القدم العالمية) ، وأطلق على مقر الإتحاد  الدولي لكرة القدم (بيت الفيفا). 
 · وبناء على هذه القوانين، وقف  الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم حائط صد منيع ضد تدخلات بعض الدول، وبصرامة  كبيرة، ولم يتردد المسؤولين من إبعاد كل دولة يثبت تدخل الجهات الحكومية في  شأن كرة الكرة، ولا تعاد تلك الدولة إلى محيط الأسرة إلا بعد أن ترفع  الحكومات يدها عن اللعبة. 
 · وكانت لنا هنا سابقة، قبل عامين، عندما  أعلن رسيما عن تعليق نشاط إتحاد كرة القدم السوداني بسبب التدخلات الحكومية  السافرة، إبان العهد البائد، ولم يرفع التعليق إلا بعد زوال الأسباب التي  أدت إلى ذلك. 
 · وكثير من الدول العربية، والإفريقية، تعرضت لمثل تلك  العقوبات، وقد طالها الإبتعاد عن بيت كرة القدم، ولم تعد إليه إلا بعد أن  رفعت الحكومات يدها عن التدخل في شأن اللعبة. 
 · ولكن في المقابل كانت  هناك جوانب أخرى لتشريعات الفيفا هذه فقد إستغلها بكل أسف بعض قادة  الإتحادات الوطنية، ليتحولوا إلى أيادي باطشة، وديكتاتوريات فاسدة تفعل ما  يحلو لها، ولا تستطيع حكومات الدول أن تردعها، لأن النتيجة الحتمية هي  تعليق النشاط وإبعاد الإتحاد. 
 · وكثير من المسؤولين ببعض الإتحادات  الوطنية، إستغلوا هذه الوضع، ليفسدوا ويمارسوا كل صور الإستبداد، كيفما شاء  لهم، وأيضا قدمت العديد من النماذج لمثل هذه الممارسات الخارجة عن إطار  الإخلاق.! 
 · ويكفي أن نشير فقط إلى كيفية سقوط السويسري جوزيف بلاتر،  والذي كان أكثر قادة الفيفا تشددا في توقيع العقوبات ضد الإتحادات الوطنية  التي تتعرض للتدخلات من طرف آخر بعيد عن كرة القدم، حتى خلنا أنه بلا  سوءات.! 
 · ولكن سقط بلاتر وكل معاونيه، وعلى رأسهم الأسطورة الفرنسية  ميشيل بلاتيني الذي كان يحلم بخلافة السويري على عرش الفيفا، ولكنهما الآن  ورفقة آخرين على ذمة التحقيق حول قضايا فساد كبيرة وخطيرة. 
 · حتى على  المستوى الإفريقي، يعاني رئيس الإتحاد الإفريقي أحمد أحمد كثيراً لأثبات  عدم فساده والذي أثبت عليه، وصار الآن مثار تساؤلات على كافة الأصعدة، وقد  إنهارت الصورة التي رسمت له عندما ، قهر إسطورة الكاميروني عيسى حياتو،  مشكلا ظهوره مفاجئة غير متوقعة.! 
 · والنماذج كثيبرة بكل تأكيد! 
 ·  وما دعاني للحديث اليوم بإستفاضة حول هذا الموضوع، هو أن رئيس إتحاد كرة  القدم السوداني يمضي في ذات الإتجاه الذي سار فيه كل من ضربنا به المثل،  فهو الآن يمارس تسلطاً يتنافى مع نزاهة اللعبة ونقاء رسالتها، وقد تحول إلى  دكتاتور لا يسمع إلا صوته، وحول كل من يعمل معه إلى مجرد (كومبارس)! 
 ·  شداد الذي تحميه قوانين الإتحاد الدولي ، هو أكثر من يضرب بتلك القوانين  عرض الحائط، ويمارس فوضى غير مسبوقة، متمترساً خلف سياج الفيفا الذي يجعل  المسؤولين في الدولة يتلفتون يمنة ويسرة قبل الخوض في ممارساته. 
 ·  ولكن بطبيعة الحال، هناك قضايا فساد لا يمكن أن تقف الدولة مكتوفة الأيدي  حيالها، لكون الإتحاد الدولي يمنع التدخل، بل العكس، فإذا ثبتت حالات  الفساد التي تحيط بإتحاد شداد، فإن الفيفا بلا شك ستنظر إلى الأمر بشكل  مختلف، ولتحرك المسؤولين باحثين عن تلك الممارسات الفاسدة والتي إن ثبتت  فإنها تعني توقيع العقوبات الصارمة. 
 في نقاط 
 · شداد وصل مرحلة تجاوز النصوص علنا، واللجوء إلى فرض رأيه القائم على الإجتهاد وما أسوأ إجتهاده بعد أن بلغ من العمر عتياً، 
 · النص يقول أن علاقة اللاعب تنتهي بناديه بنهاية عقده ، بينما دكتاتور الإتحاد يقول أن قراره المتجاوز للنص هو الذي ينفذ.! 
 · وأتى سيادته ببدعة مضاعفة الراتب الشهري للاعب لحين إنتهاء النصف الأول من الموسم. 
 · وهو بذلك ينصف اللاعب، ويخنق الأندية بمضاعفة الرواتب! 
 · هذه القرارات التي تأتي من دكتاتور الكرة السودانية يتجاوز بها نصوصاً صريحة، ويلغي بها وجود لجان تابعة له. 
 · وخروقات الرجل لم تنتهي عند هذه الحد، والآن الجميع في إنتظار ما رصده نصرالدين حميدتي من مخالفات ضد الرجل. 
 · والسؤال ماذا بعد هذه المخالفات، فهل يواصل أعضاء الإتحاد لعبة الصمت ويكتفوا بالسفر ونثرياته في مقابل مواصلة الصمت.!!
 · والإجابة طبعأً معلومة سلفا ولا تحتاج منا إلى إجتهاد، وهو وضع غاية في السوء.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبابيس
  ودالشريف
 .
 .
 ** نتابع الدوريات العربية والأوربية من سنين طويلة ولم نسمع يوما بشكوي  في الدوري السعودي او الإماراتي او المصري او حتي الدوري الانجليزي او  الاسباني وغيرهم والشكاوي لا توجد الا في الدوري السوداني لأننا نعاني خللا  في القانون خاصة فيما يتعلق بتسجيلات اللاعبين وفي تقديري أن اشهر شكوي في  تاريخ الدوري كانت شكوي نادي المريخ في لاعب الزهرة شكاك وتلك الشكوي اخذت  وقتا طويلا وكسبها المريخ في النهاية بتحركات سكرتيره النشط وقتها اللواء  فيصل محمد عبد الله ..رحمه الله

 ** الآن نادي الهلال لديه شكوي ضد  نادي هلال كادوقلي وتتلخص الشكوي في عدم قانونية تسجيل المحترف النيجيري  ورفضت اللجنة المنظمة الشكوي واتجه الهلال الي لجنة الاستئنافات العليا  ومارس إعلامه ضغوطا شديدة علي لجنة الاستئنافات بل اقر بصحة الشكوي
  ** هلال كادوقلي انتصر علي من يطلقون عليهم الاسياد مجازا داخل الملعب وفي  المقبرة وهذا هو المهم وما لايقة بالهلال النادي الكبير أن يلهث خلف ثلاث  نقاط بهذا الشكل المذل
 ** اتمني ان تمر علينا منافسة الدوري الممتاز في اي موسم دون أن نسمع بشكوي
 ** ان كان هنالك خطأ في تسجيل المحترف النيجيري بكشف هلال كادوقلي .نحمل المسئولية للجنة التسجيلات التابعة للاتحاد العام
 ** ماذا يفعل اعلام الهلال اذا طرشقت الشكوي
  ** قال د كمال شداد أن توصية لجنته القانونية بخصوص الجمعية التعاونية  لنادي المريخ رفعت له شخصيا كرئيس للاتحاد ولن تذهب لأي جهة اخري
 ** فيما يبدو أن د كمال شداد معجب بمجلس الفشل المريخي وربما لديه حساباته
 ** سيف تيري مهاجم المريخ شكي من مضايقات وقال هنالك جهات قاصدة عديل وتؤجج في النيران بشأن محاكمته
 ** سيف تيري لن يرتاح الا اذا أصدرت المحكمة الموقرة قرارا ببراءته من كل التهم المنسوبة إليه
 ** ضحكت كثيرا عندما طالعت خبرا يقول أن مجلس الفشل المريخي كون لجنة تسجيلات برئاسة سوداكال
  ** المريخ في حاجة الي أكثر من ظ،ظ¥ مليار ليتمكن من إعادة تسجيل عدد من  لاعبيه وتسجيل لاعبين جدد ..هل بإمكان المجلس الحالي الحصول علي هذا المبلغ
 ** اندهش والله للاقلام التي تساند مجلس الفشل المريخي وتصفه بالمجلس المنتخب
  ** حي العرب بورتسودان والذي رشحناه لإحراز مركز متقدم في الدوري الممتاز  اظهر مستوي أكثر من متواضع أمام الهلال وخرج مهزوما بخمسة أهداف كأكبر  هزيمة في الدوري الممتاز واحرج قاعدته العريضة وطبعا القرار المتوقع لمجلس  إدارة النادي وكالعادة هو إقالة المدرب
 ** الخماسية في شباك حي العرب نريدها في شباك الأهلي القاهري والنجم الساحلي والفريق الزممبابوي
 ** بعض الاقلام تحدثت عن خلاف بين هيثم مصطفي مساعد مدرب الهلال ولاعب المريخ السابق مع نصرالدين الشغيل
 ** في الأخبار أن مدافع الهلال عبد اللطيف بويا تلقي عرضا من نادي خليجي ...بعد ما شاب ودو الكتاب
  ** أكدنا قبلا أن صدارة الأمل للدوري الممتاز صدارة مؤقتة وبالفعل انتصر  الهلال علي حي العرب وتصدر ولكن الهلال نفسه في الصدارة مؤقتا لان للمريخ  مباراة مؤجلة لن يجد صعوبة في إحراز الفوز فيها والتحليق لوحده في الصدارة
  ** غدا يستقبل المريخ بالقلعة الحمراء فرقة الكوماندز ..الخرطوم الوطني  ...ونتوقع مباراة ممتعة مثيرة وهي اول مباراة لكابتن ابراهومة مدرب الخرطوم  الوطني والذي أقيل من تدريب المريخ غدرا قبل حوالي ثلاث اسابيع
 **  نتوقع قرارات حاسمة للجنة الانضباط من خلال اجتماعها الذي يعقد ظهر اليوم  ليس فيما يتعلق بحارس مرمي المريخ منجد انما بخصوص قضايا اخري
 ** ماذا فعل الأمل مع هلال كادوقلي مساء أمس
  ** كابتن فاروق جبرة تقدم باستقالته من تدريب الأهلي مروي بعد وجد استحالة  في إمكانية استمراره وحقيقة وكما علمت أن الأهلي يعاني من خلل إداري كبير
 ** الأهلي العاصمي يلتقي الهلال في هذا الاسبوع ولا نتوقع جديدا
 ** جماهير المريخ في شوق لمعانقة الرجل الذهبي جمال الوالي ولكن من يقنع مجلس الفشل بفشله وان يذهب لحال سبيله
  ** قمت صباح أمس بزيارة لودمدني الحبيبة وقدمت واجب العزاء للاخ عبد  المنعم عبدالعال وشقيقه عمر في وفاة شقيقهما صديق له الرحمة والمغفرة وكانت  فرصة أن التقيت بعدد من الزملاء هناك والرياضيين
 ** هذا دعوة  للرياضيين بمدني لتكريم الاخ الزميل صلاح حاج بخيت شيخ المراسلين والذي ظل  في خدمة مدني مدافعا عنها بقلمه السيال القوي لأكثر من ربع قرن
 ** اتمني ان أصحو يوما ولا اجد صفوف الرغيف والجاز والمواصلات في عاصمتنا الحبيبة ...بالمناسبة ودمدني تعيش أزمة رغيف طاحنة
 ** وطن حدادي مدادي ما بنيهو فرادي
 ** آخر دبوس
 ** فلنفرض أن الهلال كسب الشكوي وشال الدوري الممتاز . .ايه يعني




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* بسبب الخلافات..”3″ لاعبين يقتربون من الرحيل عن الأهلي شندي
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
كشفت  مصادر لـ”باج نيوز” عن ترديّ الأوضاع في نادي الأهلي شندي الناشط في  مسابقة الدوري الممتاز، ما فتح الباب واسعًا أمام كلٍ من حسن متوكل  وإبراهيم النسور للرحيل.
وبحسب ما علم”باج نيوز” فإنّ التذّمر يسود نادي الأهلي شندي للوضعية الإدارية التي يمرّ بها.
وأشارت المصادر إلى أنّ مفاوضاتٍ جادة تجري بين أندية خارجية مع اللاعب مصعب كردمان للظفر بخدماته.
ومؤخرًا، نشبت خلافاتٍ في النادي، ما عجّل برحيل رئيس القطاع الرياضي عبد المهيمن الأمين.
ويحتّل الأهلي شندي المركز الثالث في الدوري الممتاز برصيد”14″ نقطة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة ------- مأمون أبو شيبة

ليست (سرية) بل (نبت شيطاني)!
#ووااوواا
* أطلق الإعلام على شكوى الهلال (المطبوخة) مسمى الشكوى (السرية)..

* هذه الشكوى ليست سرية ففي كرة القدم السودانية وبالذات في ناديي القمة لا يوجد شيء اسمه (سري)..

* وكان الحاج محمد الياس محجوب متعه الله بالصحة والعافية يؤكد دوماً بأنه لا توجد أسرار في الوسط الرياضي بالسودان..

* جاء الهلال لمباراته مع هلال كادوقلي والجميع يتوقع فوزاُ سهلاً وكبيراً للهلال مثلما حدث مع حي العرب أمس الأول..

* بالطبع لم يفكر أي شخص في الهلال على تقديم اعتراض على مشاركة اللاعب ايزي مع هلال الجبال قبل أو بعد المباراة مباشرة بل لا نظن إن هناك في الهلال من يعرف هذا الايزي ناهيك عن معرفة وجود اشكال حوله من قبل نادي في النهود!!

* إذا كان الهلال قد قدم اعتراضاً على مشاركة اللاعب واتبعه بشكزى رسمية لكان الإعلام هو أول من يعرف ولتم نشر خبر الشكوى على الفور..

* بل إذا كان الهلال قد تقدم بشكوى في الزمن الرسمي لأعلنت إدارة الهلال خبر هذه الشكوى على الفور حتى تمتص غضب الجماهير وتخفف من حدة الهجوم على الكاردينال والجهاز الفني الذي أعقب الخسارة أمام هلال الجبال في عقر الدار..

* وحتى إذا كانت الشكوى قد قدمت بالفعل في الزمن الرسمي لنظرت فيها لجنة المسابقات خلال أحد اجتماعاتها خلال شهر اكتوبر المنصرم

* هذه الشكوى ليست سرية بل ظهرت كالنبت الشيطاني في اليومين الأخيرين وبعد مرور شهر من تاريخ مباراة الهلال والأسود!!

* كل المؤشرات والوقائع ترجح إن هذه الشكوى طبخت بليل عبر مشجعي الهلال في لجان الاتحاد في لجنتي المسابقات والاستئنافات في وقت قريب وتم اخطار الهلال بالطبخة ليتقدم بالشكوى وبتاريخ قديم لا يتجاوز 24 ساعة من تاريخ موعد مباراة الهزيمة!!

* وسيكتمل السيناريو القذر بقبول لجنة تعاونية لاستئناف حيدوب واعتبار عدم قانونية انتقال اللاعب المدعو ايزي لهلال الجبال!!

* وبعدها تجتمع لجنة المسابقات للنظر في شكوى الهلال الشيطانية المطبوخة.. ولكن قرار لجنة المسابقات حول الشكوى قابل لعدة احتمالات.. فرئيس اللجنة الفاتح باني هو قيادي سابق بهلال الجبال وقد يحرج مع أهله إذا منح النقاط الثلاث للهلال العاصمي مباشرة..

* لهذا من المرجح أن تقرر لجنة الفاتح باني إعادة المباراة على أساس إن هلال كادوقلي لم يخطئ بتسجيل اللاعب وفقاً للقرار الصادر من لجنة شئون اللاعبين ببطلان تسجيل اللاعب في فريق حيدوب النهود.

* بل لا نستبعد أن تقرر لجنة الفاتح باني رفض شكوى الهلال الشيطانية المطبوخة باعتبار عدم جواز تقديم شكوى مبنية على قرار سيصدر مستقبلاَ.. وبعدها يستأنف الهلال للجنة تعاونية والتي بالطبع ستقبل الاستئناف وتمنح الهلال نقاط المباراة أو تقرر إعادة المباراة وهنا يكتمل السيناريو القذر.. ويكون الفاتح باني قد تجنب الحرج مع أهله في هلال الجبال..

* الفاتح باني يمكن أن يرفض الشكوى على أساس إن مشاركة اللاعب ايزي مع هلال الجبال قانونية بعد أن تم اعتماد تسجيله إثر قرار لجنة شئون اللاعبين.. ومن غير المعقول أن ينتظر باني قراراً سيصدر مستقبلاً من لجنة الاستئنافات يفتي ببطلان انتقال اللاعب..

* وألم يشارك بكري المدينة مع المريخ في مباراة أهلي مروي بعد أن علقت لجنة الاستئنافات قرار لجنة الانضباط بإيقافه.. وطلبت من لجنة الانضباط استدعاء اللاعب قبل معاقبته بالإيقاف المؤبد؟!

* مجلس موظفي سوداكال لا خير ولا عشم فيه في الدفاع عن المريخ فهذا المجلس لن يتحرك قيد أنملة للتصدي لهذا العبث وهذا العفن الذي يحدث داخل الاتحاد العام.. فمجلس سوداكال همه ارضاء الديكتاتور شداد حتى يمكنه من البقاء والاستمرار في حكم المريخ.. أما مصالح النادي وفريق الكرة فلا تهمه ولتذهب إلى الجحيم!!

* ليس غريباً أن يمارس اتحاد الكيزان ومشجعي الهلال كل هذا الفساد وكل هذا العفن والتلاعب بالقوانين لأجل خدمة ناديهم الهلال.. فهذا الاتحاد أصلاً جاء عبر كيزان أمانة الفساد والخراب في حزب المرتمر الوطني البائد والشيء من جنسه لا يستغرب!!

* هلالي شجاع لم ينفي تهمة الفساد والتلاعب بالقوانين في الاتحاد لمصلحة ناديه الهلال حيث قال: (نحن الهلالاب أسياد البلد نسيطر على الاتحاد العام ونعمل الدايرنو.. العاجبو عاجبو والما عاجبو يقع البحر)!!

* لقد سقطت ورقة التوت عن هذا الاتحاد الأزرق الفاسد.. والذي سيعمل بكل قوة عين على منح البطولات لفريقهم الهلال رجالة كدة.. وفي نفس الوقت سيعمل على ضرب المريخ ومسحه من خارطة الكرة السودانية.. وانتظروا ما سيفعلونه بالحارس منجد النيل اليوم!!

* على جماهير المريخ المغلوب على أمرها أن تعلن ثورة (سلمية) لاسقاط هذا الاتحاد الكيزاني الأزرق الفاسد مثلما سقطت دولة الكيزان الفاسدة..

* إن كانت جماهير المريخ عاجزة عن حماية كيانها والدفاع عنه فلتكتفي بالدعاء دبر كل صلاة على الظالمين الفاسدين من رجال هذا الاتحاد الكيزاني الفاسد..

* الله على كل ظالم فاسد..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 

د. بابكر مهدي الشريف 

أهي ترضية أم تواطؤ   

× دكتور مدثر خيري هو عضو اللجنة القانونية بالاتحاد العام لكرة القدم، هو ذاته المدير التنفيذي لنادي المريخ، الباش مهندس عزا لدين الحاج هو المسئول عن تراخيص الأندية بالاتحاد العام لكرة القدم،وهو ذاته المدير التنفيذي لنادي الهلال.

× الرأي عندي هو، أن هذا الوضع مخل وغير عادل ويدل على أن هناك فوضى قبيحة في هذا الوضع المائل، فلا يعقل البتة أن يكون كاتمي أسارا أكبر ناديين في البلد هما أصحاب علاقات قوية بالعمل التنفيذي بالمؤسسة الكبرى التي تقود النشاط الكروي.

× لماذا وكيف قبل دكتور كمال حامد شداد بهذا الوضع الذي يقود للريبة والظن السيئ، وكيف ولماذا تقبل بقية الأندية الأخرى، ولماذا لم تطلب بأن يكون لها مثل ما للمريخ والهلال في الاتحاد العام.

× الاتحاد العام هو الجهة العدلية والسلطة التي تقود كل شيء يهم ويعني الكرة، فهل يعقل أن يكون مديري الناديين الكبيرين هما من أعضاء تسيير دولاب عمله، فهل يحق للكافة أن يتوهم أو يعتقد أنه ستكون هناك عدالة ووضح في بعض الملفات الحساسة؟

× قبلا كنا نعتقد أن أكبر مشاكل الكرة بالسودان هو سيطرة المريخ والهلال على النفوذ، وأنهما هما من يقوم بتسخير القوانين واللوائح لمصلحتهما دون الآخرين.

× وعندها كان النفوذ قائم على الكثافة الجماهيرية والمنابر الإعلامية لناديي القمة، وبهذا كان الضغط عظيما وشرسا على الاتحاد،الأمر الذي يجعل مجلسه يخضع مجبرا على تمرير أخطاء الناديين رغم احتجا الأندية وتململها.

× وعندما غاب دكتور شداد الفترة السابقة صرنا نضرب كف بكف على الفوضى العارمة التي تفتعلها أندية القمة، والكل سمع ما قاله الكاردينال عن الاتحاد العام، وكلنا نردد يا ليت دكتور شداد يعود ليحسم فوضى القمة، لأنه لا يخاف في الحق لومة لائم أبدا أبدا.

× وعندما كان أسامة عطا المنان يقوم بتسجيل اللاعبين في منزله ليلا وأيام الجمع والعطلات رضاء وإرضاء لزعماء القمة، كنا نقول يا ليت شداد يعود ليحسم هذا العبث.

×والآن شداد موجود لحما ودما، ولكن هناك فوضى قبيحة وبأسلوب جديد وكريه لم نتوقعه أن يحدث في وجود البروف شداد، وأعني تمتع مديري القمة التنفيذيين بصلاحيات ومسئوليات بالاتحاد العام.

× هذه الوضع المائل يزيد من سيطرة القمة على الشئون ويزيدها ربكة على ربكتها الماثلة، ووجود خيري وعزالدين الحاج خطر على العدالة وفيه تواطؤ صريح من الاتحاد تجاه ناديي القمة بكل تأكيد ويقين.

× وخير دليل على قولي هذا تقديم شكوى نادي الهلال ضد نادي هلال كادقلي دون علم بشر، مع العلم أنه تتوجب العدالة الإعلان عن الشكوى بمجرد تقديمها للإعلام العام، حتى يطمئن الكافة على أن التقديم ذاته تم في الوقت والزمن المحدد، وكذلك يعطي فرصة للخصم أن يجهز دفاعاته ويعلم قبل كل هذا أن هناك طعن قانوني قد حدث.

× خلاصة القول هو، أن الاتحادات يجب أن تتعامل بعدالة مع كل انتدبتها،وأن تكون الفرص متاحة بتساو ورضا، وليس عن طريق التواطؤ والمجاملة، حتى تتصيد بعض الأندية هذا الوضع لتنفذ أجندتها بليل أو نهار.

ذهبيــــــــــــــــات

× عندما تم استيعاب كابتن محمود الخطيب رئيس النادي الأهلي المصري بالاتحاد الأفريقي، احتج مرتضى منصور بشدة ووصف الأمر بعدم العدالة.

× وقال منصور ما هي المعايير التي وضعها الكاف ليختار رئيس الأهلي دون رئيس الزمالك.

× وأكد أنه لن يطمئن لأي عدل في وجود رئيس الأهلي بين أضابير الاتحاد الأفريقي.

×وجود المدير التنفيذي بالاتحاد العام سيكون سببا مباشرا في خدمة الهلال عند الاتحاد.

× وجود المدير التنفيذي للمريخ كان سببا مباشرا في قيام الجمعية العمومية التي يرفضها معظم أهل الأحمر.

× وقف فريق أستون فيلا ندا قويا أمام ليفربول متصدر البريمرليق.

× محمود ترزيقيه المصري أحرز هدف أهل الدار وجهجه الضيوف كثيرا.

× انتظر الليفر حتى الدقيقة ال83 ليدرك التعادل ثم يتقدم في الدقيقة 94.

× الليفر كان مرتاحا وممسكا بزمام المباراة ولكن الكرة رفضت الولوج إلا بعد سل الروح.

× أثبت سادو ماني أنه الأفضل والفارق في الليفر، وليس محمد صلاح.

× مشكلة الليفر تتمثل في تهاون الدفاع وليس ضعفه.

الذهبيـــة الأخيـــرة 

× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول لشداد، أبعدوا الشبهات واسعوا نحو الصلاح والفلاح.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#كبد الحقيقة
#دكتور مزمل ابوالقاسم

#الشكوى الدكاكينية 

إحصاء مظاهر الفساد المالي والإداري للإتحاد العام تبدو مهمة مستحيلة  لتعدد المخالفات وتنوع التجاوزات وتكرار ملامح الخروج على القوانين واللوائح المنظمة للنشاط والحاكمة لصرف المال العام داخل الإتحاد..
شيوع الفساد في اتحاد الدكتاتورية والتخلف وتطويع القوانين طبيعي من باب (إذا كان رب البيت بالف ضارباً) وها هي كل مكونات الإتحاد ترقص طرباً على نغمة إزدراء اللوائح والتعدي على اموال الإتحاد..
اخر صيحة من فنون التجاوز ما نشهده في ساحة لجنتي المسابقات والإستئنافات  بشكوى سرية  رفض من قدمها إعلانها  وضرب عليها الإتحاد سياجاً عالياً من السرية  وإذا عرف السبب بطل العجب..
لا الإعلام لا النادي المشكو ضده لا مشجعي الهلال انفسهم عرفوا بأمر الشكوى الدكاكينية إلا بعد ان كشفنا امرها قبل ايام قليلة من ألآن..
الشكوى في مباريات الدوري الممتاز تتم على الملأ بإحتجاج يقدم كتابة قبل بداية المباراة ويتم إطلاع قائد الفريق الخصم عليه قبل تقديمه الى مراقب المباراة ليتبعه الشاكي بتقديم الشكوى وسداد الرسوم للإتحاد خلال 24 ساعة ..
الشكوى السية التي قيل ان الهلال العاصمي طعن بها في صحة شكوى النيجيري "إيزي" لاعب فريق هلال كادوقلي لم يسبقها تقديم إحتجاج نصت عليه لائحة المسابقات بكل وضوح..
قواعد الشفافية كانت تفرض على لجنة المسابقات ان تكشف النقاب عن الشكوى بمجرد وصولها اليها  والطبيعي ان يكون الوضوح ديدن اللجنة المذكورة وبقية لجان الإتحاد في كل اعمالها  لكن الذي حدث ان اللجنة تكتمت على اشكوى  ورفضت البت فيها لأكثر من شهر مع انها عقدت ثلاثة اجتماعات خلال الفترة المذكورة !..
إذا عرف السبب بطل العجب..
السبب الأعجب كشفناه في هذه المساحة قبل ايام من الآن  وتطوع المهندس عز الدين الحاج  المدير التنفيذي لنادي الهلال بتأكيده عبر تصريح يفيض غرابة وعجباً  اكد فيه صحة الشكوى  وأعلن فيه انها مرتبطة بإستئناف آخر  قدمه نادي حيدوب النهود في قضية تتصل باللاعب نفسه وان اللجنة ستنظر الإستئناف في الإجتماع المقبل للجنة الإستئنافات  المنعقد يوم الثلاثاء المقبل..
لم يتبق للمدير التنفيذي لنادي الهلال (رئيس هيئة تراخيص الأندية بالإتحاد) إلا إعلان قرار لجنة الإستئنافات قبل صدوره ليتبعه بتحويل الحكم الى لجنة المسابقات  كي تيتند عليه في تحويل نقاط مباراة الهلال وهلال كادوقلي الى اصحاب الأرض  بعد ان انهزموا على ملعبهم بهدف لإثنين!..
القضية المذكورة تمثل سابقةً بالغة الغرابة لم نشهد لها مثيلاً في تاريخ الكرة السودانية  بواقعة تحمل شبهة تواطؤ تتم عبر تنسيق غريب بين اثنين من اكبر واهم لجان الإتحاد..
مطلوب من رئيس لجنة الإستئنافات عبد العزيز سيد احمد ان يوضح للناس الكيفية التي عرف بها المدير التنفيذي لنادي الهلال موعد وأجندة الإجتماع المقبل للجنة الإستئنافات ومن الذي اطلعه عليها؟..
مطلوب من رئيس وأعضاء لجنة المسابقات ان يوضحوا للناس سبب إهمالهم للشكوى  ومسوغات عدم حسمهم لها لأكثر من شهر مع انهم عقدوا ثلاثة اجتماعات في الفترة التي تلت تقديم الطعن السري!..
نسألهم مع ان المدير التنفيذي تكرم بكشف السبب  وفضح حقيقة نوايا اللجنة  التي وضعت الشكوى السرية في احد ادراجها الحصينة انتظاراً لقرار آخر  يتصل بإستئناف قدمه نادٍ آخر (حيدوب النهود)  طعناً في قانونية قرار اصدرته لجنة ثالثة في الإتحاد (اللاعبون غير الهواة) وقضى بإبطال قيد اللاعب في ناديه السابق!..
تلك لعمري مسخرة تتقاصر دونها كل المساخر التي حدثت في نصف دورة لأفسد وأفشل في تاريخ الكرة السودانية  برغم تعداد المهازل  ووفرة المساخر وكثرة التجاوزات التي حدثت في عهده..
كان مقرراُ لمخطط التواطؤ القبيح ان يبقى سراً حتى تكتمل طبخته الفاسدة ..
لو لم نتكفل بفضحه في هذه المساحة قبل ايام من الآن لبقى سراً  ولما اضطر المدير التنفيذي لنادي الهلال إلى الإقرار بكشوى خبأتها لجنة المسابقات  ورفضت حسمها على مدى اكثر من شهر  ترقباً لما يقويها ويحقق رغبة من يريدون استخدامها لدعم النادي المدلل!..
شخصياً استغربت عدم إفصاح لجنة المسابقات عن الشكوى بوجود المهندس الفاتح باني على قمتها  وهو ينتمي الى هلال كادوقلي الطرف الثاني في الطعن السري  وعندما سألت عملت انه كان غائباً عن السودان ولم يشارك في الإجتماعات التي وضعت فيها الشكوى المريبة جانباً..
انكشاف المستور سيخلق حالة عالية من الترقب لإجتماع لجنة الإستئنافات المقرر له ان يعقد غداً ولا نستبعد ان يتم إبعاد استئناف نادي حيدوب من اجندته لدرء الحرج عن اللجنة  بعد ان تكرم المدير التنفيذي للهلال بإعلان موعد الإجتماع واندته  ولم يتبق له إلا ان يحدد قراراته  سيما وانه افتى بصحة الشكوى  وأكد كسبهم لها قبل ان تنظر الإستئنافات في الطعن المقدم من نادي حيدوب..
هذا تدار الأمور وتساس الشكاوى داخل اتحاد الفساد العام  سرقات واختلاسات متعددة للمال العام  وإهدار متصل له على الأقارب والأصدقاء والمحاسيب وتزير للمستندات بقوة عين غريبة  وتجاوز قبيح للقانون وتوظيف كريه للجان لتحقيق غايات شخصية  وأهداف ذاتية وتوطؤ بين اللجنان بتنسيق عالي المستوى للتأثير على ترتيب فرق كبرى مسابقات الإتحاد..

آخر الحقائــــــق

كلما تنوعت التجاوزات وتعددت المخالفات عملنا سبب إصرار شداد على عدم تكوين لجنة الأخلاقيات ..
لو كانت اللجنة المذكورة موجودة وفاعلة لفتحت تحقيقاً شاملاً في ملابسات الشكوى المدسوسة ..
ولعاقبت المتورطين في واقعة التواطؤ الكريهة بالحرمان الأبدي من ممارسة اي نشاط يتعلق بكرة القدم..
مطلوب من اعضاء لجنة المسابقات ان يحددوا لنا مسببات عدم حسمهم لشكوى الهلال ضد هلال كادوقلي في ثلاثة اجتماعات متتالية.
لماذا لم ينظروها ؟..
صمتكم لن يبرر فعلكم  تحدثوا كي نراكم!..
سبق لهذه اللجنة ان عرضت شكوى المريخ الشهيرة ضد مريخ الفاشر امام المصورين ورفعتها امام كاميرات التلفزيون , فلماذا (خبأت) شكوى الهلال في ادراجها السرية لأكثر من من شهر ؟..
الإثم ما حاك في النفس وكرهت ان يطلع عليه الناس..
البت في الشكوى لا يحتاج الى اكثر من دقيقتين لأنها مضروبة ..
الهلال لم يقدم طعنه قبل المباراة .. والرفض يفترض ان يتم شكلاً..
مطلوب من المهندس عز الدين الحاج ان يوضح لنا كيف عرف موعد واجندة الإجتماع المقبل للجنة الإستئنافات..
ولماذا ضربوا سياجاً من السرية حول الشكوى المخبأة ؟..
حديثه عن انهم فعلوا ذلك كي لا يؤثروا على سير العدالة لايقنع طفلاً غريراً..
كيف ستتأثر العدالة سلباً إذا اعلن الهلال انه شكى هلال كادوقلي طاعناً في قانونية مشاركة احد لاعبيه..
كيف علم عز الدين ان لجنة المسابقات ستجاريهم في تكتمهم على الشكوى إذا لم يكن هناك تنسيق بين الطرفين  وإتفاق على إبقاء الشكوى طي الكتمان؟..
مش احتمال كانوا يمقلبوكم ويعلنوا الشكوى بدون مايكلموكم؟..
إبقاء الشكوى سراً كان يتطلب إتفاقاً مسبقاً بين الشاكي والمشكو إليه  وذلك يبدو انه عين ما حدث لأن السرية تحققت لأكثر من شهر!..
سنترقب محصلة الشكوى المدسوسة  ومقررات احتماع تكفل مدير نادي الهلال بإعلان موعده واجندته مسبقاً  مع انه يتصل بعمل لجنة قضائية يفترض انها مستقلة عن مجلس إدارة الإتحاد!..
آخر خبـــــر: شكوى دكاكينية .. باصات بينية تمريرات طويلة وعرضية  وتنسيق مستتر  أفرزت واحدة من أخطر قضايا التواطؤ في اتحاد الفساد العام!...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يجتمع ويؤمن على التجديد للاعبين مطلقي السراح.. ويقدم شكره لأعضاء الجمعية
المكتب الإعلامي
قدم مجلس المريخ في إجتماعه الذي إنعقد ظهر اليوم بالمكتب التنفيذي للنادي بالخرطوم شكره لأعضاء الجمعية العمومية بنادي المريخ بعد إجازة النظام الأساسي الجديد والذي يضمن الإستقلالية للنادي وذلك في التاسع عشر من إكتوبر الماضي، وقد قرر المجلس خلال إجتماعه الشروع في إكمال متطلبات العضوية وفقاً لتعميم الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وعملاً بنص المادة (85) من نظام الإتحاد السوداني، وخلال الإجتماع قرر المجلس إعادة قيد جميع اللاعبين مطلقي السراح بالنادي وذلك بعد الأخذ بالرأي الفني كما شرع المجلس في تكوين لجنتين فنية وإدارية تمهيدا لفترة التسجيلات الشتوية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق 
جعفــر سليمــــان 

                الفيفا تحمي الفساد! 
              ==============

· قطعاً عندما سييج الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم، اللعبة، والإتحادات التي تشرف عليها، بنظم وقوانين صارمة، لا تسمح بإختراقها من قبل أطراف أخرى لا علاقة لها باللعبة، كانت يهدف إلى تأطيرها داخل إطار يحمي أهدافها السامية، بما يتوافق ورسالتها ونبل مقاصدها. 
· وقصد المشروعون هناك حماية الإتحادات الوطنية، من التدخلات الحكومية، والأجسام التي تمثلها، وأن تلعب كرة القدم بحرية تامة، دون أي تدخلات تفسدها، وتقلل من متعتها، ولم يتركوا مساحة لقانون آخر يمكن أن يسود بخلاف قوانين كرة القدم فقط. 
· وهذا في مجمله وشكله العام، أمر ممتاز، وله أهداف راقية، لأن في تلك القوانين إضافة مؤثرة لتطور اللعبة، وجعل العالم كله منصهراً في بوتقه واحده، حتى صار الحديث الآن عن (أسرة كرة القدم العالمية) ، وأطلق على مقر الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (بيت الفيفا). 
· وبناء على هذه القوانين، وقف الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم حائط صد منيع ضد تدخلات بعض الدول، وبصرامة كبيرة، ولم يتردد المسؤولين من إبعاد كل دولة يثبت تدخل الجهات الحكومية في شأن كرة الكرة، ولا تعاد تلك الدولة إلى محيط الأسرة إلا بعد أن ترفع الحكومات يدها عن اللعبة. 
· وكانت لنا هنا سابقة، قبل عامين، عندما أعلن رسيما عن تعليق نشاط إتحاد كرة القدم السوداني بسبب التدخلات الحكومية السافرة، إبان العهد البائد، ولم يرفع التعليق إلا بعد زوال الأسباب التي أدت إلى ذلك. 
· وكثير من الدول العربية، والإفريقية، تعرضت لمثل تلك العقوبات، وقد طالها الإبتعاد عن بيت كرة القدم، ولم تعد إليه إلا بعد أن رفعت الحكومات يدها عن التدخل في شأن اللعبة. 
· ولكن في المقابل كانت هناك جوانب أخرى لتشريعات الفيفا هذه فقد إستغلها بكل أسف بعض قادة الإتحادات الوطنية، ليتحولوا إلى أيادي باطشة، وديكتاتوريات فاسدة تفعل ما يحلو لها، ولا تستطيع حكومات الدول أن تردعها، لأن النتيجة الحتمية هي تعليق النشاط وإبعاد الإتحاد. 
· وكثير من المسؤولين ببعض الإتحادات الوطنية، إستغلوا هذه الوضع، ليفسدوا ويمارسوا كل صور الإستبداد، كيفما شاء لهم، وأيضا قدمت العديد من النماذج لمثل هذه الممارسات الخارجة عن إطار الإخلاق.! 
· ويكفي أن نشير فقط إلى كيفية سقوط السويسري جوزيف بلاتر، والذي كان أكثر قادة الفيفا تشددا في توقيع العقوبات ضد الإتحادات الوطنية التي تتعرض للتدخلات من طرف آخر بعيد عن كرة القدم، حتى خلنا أنه بلا سوءات.! 
· ولكن سقط بلاتر وكل معاونيه، وعلى رأسهم الأسطورة الفرنسية ميشيل بلاتيني الذي كان يحلم بخلافة السويري على عرش الفيفا، ولكنهما الآن ورفقة آخرين على ذمة التحقيق حول قضايا فساد كبيرة وخطيرة. 
· حتى على المستوى الإفريقي، يعاني رئيس الإتحاد الإفريقي أحمد أحمد كثيراً لأثبات عدم فساده والذي أثبت عليه، وصار الآن مثار تساؤلات على كافة الأصعدة، وقد إنهارت الصورة التي رسمت له عندما ، قهر إسطورة الكاميروني عيسى حياتو، مشكلا ظهوره مفاجئة غير متوقعة.! 
· والنماذج كثيبرة بكل تأكيد! 
· وما دعاني للحديث اليوم بإستفاضة حول هذا الموضوع، هو أن رئيس إتحاد كرة القدم السوداني يمضي في ذات الإتجاه الذي سار فيه كل من ضربنا به المثل، فهو الآن يمارس تسلطاً يتنافى مع نزاهة اللعبة ونقاء رسالتها، وقد تحول إلى دكتاتور لا يسمع إلا صوته، وحول كل من يعمل معه إلى مجرد (كومبارس)! 
· شداد الذي تحميه قوانين الإتحاد الدولي ، هو أكثر من يضرب بتلك القوانين عرض الحائط، ويمارس فوضى غير مسبوقة، متمترساً خلف سياج الفيفا الذي يجعل المسؤولين في الدولة يتلفتون يمنة ويسرة قبل الخوض في ممارساته. 
· ولكن بطبيعة الحال، هناك قضايا فساد لا يمكن أن تقف الدولة مكتوفة الأيدي حيالها، لكون الإتحاد الدولي يمنع التدخل، بل العكس، فإذا ثبتت حالات الفساد التي تحيط بإتحاد شداد، فإن الفيفا بلا شك ستنظر إلى الأمر بشكل مختلف، ولتحرك المسؤولين باحثين عن تلك الممارسات الفاسدة والتي إن ثبتت فإنها تعني توقيع العقوبات الصارمة. 
في نقاط 
· شداد وصل مرحلة تجاوز النصوص علنا، واللجوء إلى فرض رأيه القائم على الإجتهاد وما أسوأ إجتهاده بعد أن بلغ من العمر عتياً، 
· النص يقول أن علاقة اللاعب تنتهي بناديه بنهاية عقده ، بينما دكتاتور الإتحاد يقول أن قراره المتجاوز للنص هو الذي ينفذ.! 
· وأتى سيادته ببدعة مضاعفة الراتب الشهري للاعب لحين إنتهاء النصف الأول من الموسم. 
· وهو بذلك ينصف اللاعب، ويخنق الأندية بمضاعفة الرواتب! 
· هذه القرارات التي تأتي من دكتاتور الكرة السودانية يتجاوز بها نصوصاً صريحة، ويلغي بها وجود لجان تابعة له. 
· وخروقات الرجل لم تنتهي عند هذه الحد، والآن الجميع في إنتظار ما رصده نصرالدين حميدتي من مخالفات ضد الرجل. 
· والسؤال ماذا بعد هذه المخالفات، فهل يواصل أعضاء الإتحاد لعبة الصمت ويكتفوا بالسفر ونثرياته في مقابل مواصلة الصمت.!!
· والإجابة طبعأً معلومة سلفا ولا تحتاج منا إلى إجتهاد، وهو وضع غاية في السوء.
*

----------

